# erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de



## Carphunteer 17 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo

wollt mal hier frage ob jemand erfahrung mit Angelplatz.de gemacht hat


----------



## orinoco (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Bestelle dort öfter mal was.
Sehr gute ware und günstige preise, netter service bei telefonischem kontakt. E-Mail antworten dauern manchmal was länger. Einziges manko die lieferzeiten, dort steht 3-6 tage kann aber manchmal bis zu 2 wochen dauern leider. Wenn ware vorrätig dann hast du es meist schon nach 3-4 tagen je nach dem was du für ne zahlungsweise wählst und man bekommt 5% Rabatt bei wieder bestellung. Habe heute von dort 2 tele ruten von DAM Dirty Devil 160 bekommen, kosten nur 23euro statt im laden für 40euro die hatte aber nur 5 ringe. Im laden meine ich hätte ich gesehen das die 6 haben oder irre ich mich? Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



orinoco schrieb:


> Bestelle dort öfter mal was.
> Sehr gute ware und günstige preise, netter service bei telefonischem kontakt. E-Mail antworten dauern manchmal was länger. Einziges manko die lieferzeiten, dort steht 3-6 tage kann aber manchmal bis zu 2 wochen dauern leider. Wenn ware vorrätig dann hast du es meist schon nach 3-4 tagen je nach dem was du für ne zahlungsweise wählst und man bekommt 5% Rabatt bei wieder bestellung. Habe heute von dort 2 tele ruten von DAM Dirty Devil 160 bekommen, kosten nur 23euro statt im laden für 40euro die hatte aber nur 5 ringe. Im laden meine ich hätte ich gesehen das die 6 haben oder irre ich mich? Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.



Auf dem Foto hat sie auch "nur" sechs Ringe.

http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Devil-Stick-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item588d848704



@Carphunteer17

Ich habe über DalyDeal zwei Gutscheine für 30.-Euro gekauft, die dort auf Fangplatz einen Wert von 60.- Euro haben. Dann bin ich mal auf die Abwicklung gespannt und werde berichten.


----------



## orinoco (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Auf dem Foto hat sie auch "nur" sechs Ringe.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Devil-Stick-...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item588d848704
> 
> ...



Ja genau 6 ringe aber die die ich geliefert bekommen habe hat aber nur 5 ringe, könnte das ne fälschung oder nur B ware sein? Was ich allerdings nicht wirklich glaube bzw mir vorstellen kann da ichs ja von einem richtigen angel onlineshop habe und nicht irgendwie privat gekauft habe oder der gleichen.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



orinoco schrieb:


> Ja genau 6 ringe aber die die ich geliefert bekommen habe hat aber nur 5 ringe, könnte das ne fälschung oder nur B ware sein? Was ich allerdings nicht wirklich glaube bzw mir vorstellen kann da ichs ja von einem richtigen angel onlineshop habe und nicht irgendwie privat gekauft habe oder der gleichen.




Ich denke eher das deine Rute kürzer ist, wie lang ist den deine (Angel)-Rute? ()bevor Blödsinn aufkommt.

http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002RVHOXG/ref=asc_df_B002RVHOXG3086440?smid=AM58WQBTHU1WE&tag=sdc_sports_marketplace-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B002RVHOXG


----------



## orinoco (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich denke eher das deine Rute kürzer ist, wie lang ist den deine (Angel)-Rute? ()bevor Blödsinn aufkommt.
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002RVHOXG/ref=asc_df_B002RVHOXG3086440?smid=AM58WQBTHU1WE&tag=sdc_sports_marketplace-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B002RVHOXG



habe 2 ruten von dirty devil eine ist 2.40m die andere 2.10m und beide  waren mit 6 ringen abgezeichnet und wie gesagt im laden hatten die auch 6  ringe zumindest die 2.40m. Die hatte ich nemlich in der hand


----------



## Micha85 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich denke das läuft unter "abbildung ähnlich".
Bei den Posen ist auch immer nur ein Modell abgebildet und im Angebot ein anderes Gewicht angegeben. Bei ner 6g Pose z.B. ist trotzdem ein Bild von einer 10g Pose...


----------



## Downbeat (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich würd mal an DAM schreiben oder in deren Produktkatalog nachlesen. Hab auch schon 2,70m mit 6 Ringen gesehen und 3,00m mit 5 Ringen.


----------



## orinoco (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Micha85 schrieb:


> Ich denke das läuft unter "abbildung ähnlich".
> Bei den Posen ist auch immer nur ein Modell abgebildet und im Angebot ein anderes Gewicht angegeben. Bei ner 6g Pose z.B. ist trotzdem ein Bild von einer 10g Pose...




Ja da hast du recht aber warum hat die rute 2.40m 5 ringe und haar genau die selbe rute ausm laden 6 ringe. Das ist ja meine frage gewesen was ich nicht verstehe und mir leider noch keiner erklären konnte. Vielleicht hats ja auch damit zutun das das selbe model 17 euro billiger war/ist aber wegen einem ring mehr ist doch keine rute direkt soviel teurer?!


----------



## Micha85 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Vielleicht ist die aus dem Laden auf ein kleines Transportmaß getrimmt... ein Segment mehr = ein Ring mehr


----------



## Pat 79 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

@ orinoco

Ich hab gerade mal im DAM Katalog nachgeschaut. Die Ruten haben je nach Länge zwischen 6 und 8 Teile.
Auf den Bildern sieht es so aus als ob auf dem Griffteil kein Ring montiert ist. Also ergibt das 5-7 Ringe.
5 Ringe für die Modelle bis 2,10 m
6 Ringe für die Modelle bis 3 m
7 Ringe für alle Längeren


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe heute nach fast zwei Wochen meine Ware von Angelplatz.de bekommen.

Sauber und sicher verpackt 
Rechnung sehr Übersichtlich
Ware komplett

Bei Angelplatz gibt es viele Artikel die
preislich einiges unter den Preisen
der Konkurrenz liegen, wer warten
kann fährt dort echt günstig.

Leider den versprochenen 5% Rabattcode nicht erhalten, als Wiederbesteller. Denke aber dass man ihn auf Nachfragen bekommt.


----------



## gaastrapulse (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Leider habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht, leider keine positiven. . .


----------



## dfishr (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

habe kürzlich auch bei "angelplatz" geordert. als ich nach knapp 2 wochen immer noch keine ware erhalten hatte, schickte ich ´ne email, auf die ich eine unfreundlich wirkende antwort bekam. immerhin erhielt ich ein paar tage später mein paket. zu meiner enttäuschung waren leider 2 bestellte wobbler nicht lieferbar. die preise (zumindest die meiner bestellten artikel) waren recht attraktiv.

fazit: lange wartezeit, schlechte kommunikation, gute preise.

ich persönlich zahle lieber ein paar € mehr, wenn der rest reibungslos verläuft.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Meine zweite Erfahrung mit Angelplatz.de war, sehr schlecht. Die Lieferung dauerte über *drei* Wochen, und *statt* eines Jackson Jerk bekam ich einen river2sea, in einer sehr merkwürdigen Verpackung wo Jackson drauf steht. Das versuche ich aber gerade mit Cebbra zu klären, was es auf sich hat.

|bigeyes|bigeyes

Meine Erfahrungen dort sind nun insgesamt so für mich dass ich den Shop aus meinen Lesezeichen gelöscht habe und dort *nie wieder* bestellen werde.


----------



## sesurias (11. Juli 2011)

*angelplatz.de Erfahrungen*

Hey liebe Angler,

Ich wollte nach Erfahrungen mit Bestellungen von angelplatz.de fragen. :m

Danke für die Antworten und Petri Heil an alle


----------



## Sassone (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: angelplatz.de Erfahrungen*

habe da einmal Schur und nen Wobbler bestellt... lief alles reibunglos..

Gruss Alex


----------



## kuate (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Wollte dort ach ne Rute bestellen, aber nach den Erfahrunge hier lass  ichs wohl lieber. Nicht dass ich dann ne Rute ohne Griff oder so  geliefert krieg...


----------



## Michael80 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also, wer berechtigte Kritik an angelplatz.de äussern möchte kann sich gerne an mich wenden   Arbeite bei dem Mutterkonzern von angelplatz.de. und habe direkten Kontakt zum Verantwortlichen.
angelplatz.de ist erst seit kurzem am Markt und kämpft noch ein wenig mit Anfangskrankheiten, wie EDV. Logistik,Beschaffung etc. Wir sind aber dran die Vorgänge zu optimieren.
Hinzufügen sollte man das es z.T. nicht an uns liegt das ihr so lange auf euer Zeug warten müsst, sondern eher an den Herstellern. Diese kommen mit dem Material einfach nicht bei. 
Wenn ihr also demnächst mal etwas bestellen wollt schreibt mir einfach eine Mail, ggf. kann ich den Vorgang dann etwas beschleunigen.#h

Grüße

Michael


----------



## k-bay (30. August 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

ich bin leider nicht begeistert von dem laden. 
nach bestellung von einer rute und vorkasse überweisung habe ich nach einer woche mal nach dem bestellstatus gefragt.
mir wurde erklärt, die rute sei nicht vorrätig und erst in einigen tagen wieder verfügbar.
da mir dieser umstand erst auf nachfrage mitgeteilt wurde und ich eigentlich erwarte dass auf mich zugegangen wird, sofern es zu verzögerungen kommt, habe ich die bestellung storniert und warte seitdem auf mein geld. das ist jetzt 5 tage her .... warum erwarten immer alle, dass sofort überwiesen wird, fristen eingehalten werden usw., halten sich aber selbst nicht dran??
also der laden ist für mich gestorben ... nicht mal ein entschuldigung kam da zurück...


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Der Laden bietet doch Bezahlung per Rechnung an. Besser geht es doch gar nicht.
Was nicht kommt, brauchste nicht bezahlen und wenn nix kommt bezahlste auch nix.
Wenn es zu lange dauert, stornierste die Bestellung und gut.

Wieso bestellt man denn da per Vorkasse?#t


----------



## k-bay (30. August 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

der fehler war nicht per vorkasse zu bestellen, sondern überhaupt dort zu bestellen!
aber fehler sind zum lernen da ... ich werde ihn kein zweites mal machen. wie man hier sieht, verprellen die sich allerhand kunden. selbst mit einem großen bruder im rücken wird es so nicht leicht auf dem markt.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (30. August 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Michael80 schrieb:


> Also, wer berechtigte Kritik an angelplatz.de äussern möchte kann sich gerne an mich wenden   Arbeite bei dem Mutterkonzern von angelplatz.de. und habe direkten Kontakt zum Verantwortlichen.
> angelplatz.de ist erst seit kurzem am Markt und kämpft noch ein wenig mit Anfangskrankheiten, wie EDV. Logistik,Beschaffung etc. Wir sind aber dran die Vorgänge zu optimieren.
> Hinzufügen sollte man das es z.T. nicht an uns liegt das ihr so lange auf euer Zeug warten müsst, sondern eher an den Herstellern. Diese kommen mit dem Material einfach nicht bei.
> Wenn ihr also demnächst mal etwas bestellen wollt schreibt mir einfach eine Mail, ggf. kann ich den Vorgang dann etwas beschleunigen.#h
> ...



Finde ich ein nettes Angebot, dass für mich aber nie in Frage kommen würde. 

Wie aus den ganzen Texten zu entnehmen fehlt Ehrlichkeit dem Kunden gegenüber. Man bekommt nur Antworten auf nachfragen, und dann auch nur sehr bedingt. 

Wenn man sich die Page des Ladens anschaut werden dort Versprechen gemacht die nicht eingehalten werden, und wie hier schon bemängelt, keine Informationen über verspäteten Versand etc. 

Der Laden geht mal gar nicht, außer man ist bereit auf seine Bestellungen viele Wochen zu warten und mit Absagen der Bestellungen zu leben. Von einem Bekannten weiß ich dass mein Fall dort keine Ausnahme ist.

Lieber woanders bestellen und sich Ärger |krach:ersparen.


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. August 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

hmmm kennt einer diese seite hier http://www.raubfischspezialist.com/

das erscheint mir irgendwie komisch von den preisen,so günstig finde ich.was denkt\meint ihr über diese seite?


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Zuverlässig und schnell!

Der Inhaber ist auch als Boardie hier angemeldet(*Tommi-Engel*). 
Mit der SuFu wirste auch nur Positves finden.#6


----------



## `angelfreak04 (30. August 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

na dann weiß ich ja bescheid,danke.#6


----------



## orinoco (6. September 2011)

*AW: angelplatz.de Erfahrungen*

Angelplatz.de ist überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen. Habe dort 7 mal bestellt  5 mal schlechte erfahrung gemacht. Da der versand noch im aufbau ist  bzw war habe ich denen öfter ne chance gegeben und verständniss gehabt  aber jetzt reichts. Die ersten 1-2 bestellungen laufen immer gut und  danach wenn der kunde gelockt ist fängt der mist an. 2 mal fehlte etwas  und habe gefragt ob sie das dann bei der nächsten bestellung bei legen  können, wurde auf die frage dann nur blöd angemacht mit den worten das  könnte jeder sagen. 3 mal kam meine bestellung erst 2 wochen später an  obwohl ich täglich denen geschrieben habe und mir immer wieder gesagt  worden ist es geht heute 100% in den versand. 1 mal habe ich was  storniert weil ich es satt war zu warten und wollte mein geld zurück da  vorkasse geleistet worden ist. Immer wieder wurde mir gesagt das das  geld raus gegangen ist angekommen ist es nach 17 tagen. Also wenn ihr da  bestellt und dort steht 3-6 werktage könnt ihr 2 wochen mindestens  einplanen. Wenn dort steht artikel sofort lieferbar dauert es ca eine  woche. Und wenn man denen 3 mails schreibt um nachzuhören was den jetzt  ist mit der lieferung bekommt man schon gar keine antw mehr und am  telefon wird man schnell abgewimmelt oder es werden leere versprechungen  gemacht. Davon mal abgesehen ist nur ein kleiner teil der ware  günstiger als im laden. Und ruten würde ich dort schonmal garnicht  bestellen habe 3 auf einmal bestellt eine war ok die 2. war ne falsche  und die 3. war kaputt. Also angelfreunde wer sicherheit haben will und  guten service der sollte nicht an 5 euro hängen und in den laden gehen  und somit den laden unterstützen. Die internet shops kommen und gehen  und es wäre doch traurig wenn ein guter ortshaher angelladen pleite geht  nur weil alle jetzt im netz bestellen oder?


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (6. September 2011)

*AW: angelplatz.de Erfahrungen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=218684

@orinoco
Es gibt viele gute Onlinehändler, und wenn man viel kauft, spart man nicht nur 5,00 Euro sondern hunderte-tausende von Euro´s, trotz Versandkosten. Oft ist der Service bei Onlinehändlern besser wie der beim Händler vor Ort, aber da gibt es auch den einen oder anderen guten Händler, aber die Regel ist dass nicht.


----------



## fishing-joe (7. September 2011)

*AW: angelplatz.de Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

ich habe dort auch bereits bestellt.

Alles Okay, Rute, Rolle und Kleinteile alles so wie beschrieben und die Ware okay und Lieferzeit war 3 Tage.

Das finde ich gut.

Die Preise sind oftmals sehr günstig oder zumindest billiger als ander Versandhändler.


----------



## Funi (11. September 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Guten morgen,

Unsere Erfahrung Angelplatz.de(08/11)

Preis: sehr gut
Kontakt:
Tel. freundlich, gaben Auskunft über aktuellen Status 
Email. Nicht ausprobiert
Lieferzeit: Ansichtssache 3-6 Tage laut Beschreibung  war nach 9 Tagen bei uns ( 2 Wochenenden dazwischen)
 montags - freitags ist bei der Telefon Hotline jemand zu erreichen, ob das Lager und der Rest auch nur montags bis freitags besetzt ist  scheint wahrscheinlich.
Ware:Gut verpackt alles in Ordnung
5%Gutschein per Email erhalten wie versprochen

Alles im allem sind wir sehr zufrieden


----------



## orinoco (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also nachdem ich das ganze positive hier gelesen habe wird mir richtig schlecht dabei. Wahrscheinlich haben die leute noch zu wenig bzw zu selten hier bestellt. Anfangs war ich auch begeistert aber das hat sich schell geändert habe dazu ja auch schon was geschrieben hier nun noch 2 negative fälle.
1. habe mal was per nachnahme bestellt das heist erst geld dem briefträger geben dann bekommt man die ware. Angelplatz behauptet sie haben das geld nie erhalten was ja nicht mein poblem ist sondern sache der post. Ständig bekomme ich mahnungen obwohl ich dies ja bezahlt habe was ich auch angelplatz gesagt habe. Habe dann mal bei der DHL angerufen und die haben mir bestätigt das sie das geld erhalten haben und das dass geld verbucht worden sei und wenn der versand das noch nicht erhalten hat müsse der sich an die DHL wenden. Aber anscheinend tut der versand dies aber nicht und will unbedingt das geld von mir haben. Habe dann nochmal angerufen bei der DHL ob sich der versand mal bei ihnen gemeldet hat da sagten die zu mir es lege keine beschwerde vom versand vor. Klartext: ich gehe mal davon aus das sie das geld schon lange haben und es von mir nochmal wollen da der betrag nicht gerade gering war und hoffen das man so blöd ist und es nochmal bezahlt. Rechtlich bin ich ausm schneider und der versand kann mir garnichts. aber ich will nicht wissen wieviel blöde die schon gefunden haben die dann doppelt bezahlt haben. 2.Fall: Bestellung per rechnug. Ware bekommen und geld sofort online überwiesen. Habe dann nach 3 tagen mal nachgefragt ob sie das geld haben da dies im status noch nicht vermerkt war. der herr... sagte mir dann ist alles klar geld haben wir und ich hätte sogar 4 cent zuviel überwiesen und deswegen könnte das system es nicht richtig einordnen und deshalb steht im status auch noch nicht bezahlt. Und jetzt kommts habe vor kurzem ne mahnung darüber bekommen das dies noch nicht bezahlt ist. Ich dort angerufen gefragt was das soll und da hat er mir gesagt ich soll die mahnung ignorieren das geld haben wir und bla bla wieder über das system. Wird angeblich alles machinell gemacht. Ich kenne aber keine machine die die briefe auch verpackt und versendet. Lesen die sich das etwa nicht durch bevor die was abschicken?? Mir wurde gesagt er würde sich drum kümmern und das dass dann auch im status endlich mal korrigiert wird. Das ist jetzt 2 wochen her und es hat sich immer noch nichts getan und werde wohl in den nächsten tagen die nächste mahnung erhalten. habe es ja aufm auszug schwarz auf weis und auch ne mail wo der versand sagt das sie es haben aber es nervt trotzdem mahnungen zu bekommen und ist auch nicht gerade angenehm. es nervt einfach. kann angelplatz NICHT empfehlen bezahlt lieber ein par euro mehr und bestellt woanders. Petri Heil


----------



## Aca (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



orinoco schrieb:


> Wird angeblich alles machinell gemacht. Ich kenne aber keine machine die die briefe auch verpackt und versendet.




Moin, 

ich hab die Tage nen Bericht über eine von diesen 96€/Jahr-Abzockerseiten gesehen. Da waren die mit nem Kamerateam in der Firmenzentrale - und die hatten da so ein Gerät. Da kamen fertige Briefe rausgeschossen wie nix gutes. Also, es gibt sowas 
Abgesehen davon natürlich unter aller Sau was da wohl wohl abgeht.


----------



## FischMaster84 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Meine Erfahrungen mit Angelplatz sind nur gute.

Telefonkontakt: freundlich und gab eine gute Beratung
Preise: unschlagbar
Lieferung: könnte etwas schneller gehen
Ware: super verpackt und alles neu
Zahlung: Da der Angelpalz auf Rechnung liefert geht es nicht besser.

Fazit: Ich bin zufrieden und alles funktionierte einwandfrei.

Gruß euer
Fischmaster


----------



## Brikz83 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

hab grade den Trööt hier gefunden.....ich bin grade auch so kurz vorm angepisst sein.

Ich habe am Dienstag bei angelplatz ne Rute bestellt, bis jetzt ist die Bestellung noch nicht mal bearbeitet (so zumindest der stand am Freitag nach telefonischer Nachfrage).

Wenn bis Dienstag keine email bei mir ankommt das die ware raus ist finde ich das schon ziemlich erbärmlich. 

Mal ehrlich, welcher Händler (ebay klammer ich jetzt mal aus) kann es sich heutzutage bitte noch leisten ein Bearbeitungszeit von einer Woche zu haben? Damit ist man doch gar nicht mehr Konkurrenzfähig. #d

ich werde mal Bericht erstatten.


----------



## Jose (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

nur mal so in die runde geworfen:  angelplatz.de – 694 Bewertungen


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So jetzt isses passiert...jetzt bin ich entgültig angefressen

habe heute bei Angelplatz angerufen um zu erfragen ob ich damit rechnen kann sie diese Woche noch zu bekommen.

Der Mitarbeiter(der wirklich freundlich war) erzählte mir dann aber plötzlich das die ware nicht verfügbar sei, weil der Hersteller aufeinmal nichts mehr hat und bla bla bla...

Ich fragte also warum die Ware dann immernoch als sofort Lieferbar gekennzeichnet ist und vorallem weshalb ich darüber bis jetzt nicht benachrichtigt wurde. Ich meine seit einer Woche liegt meine Bestellung da rum und keiner hat gemerkt das der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar ist......das läßt doch nur einen Schluß zu, nämlich das meine Bestellung in einer Woche nicht bearbeitet wurde. #d

Naja lange rede kurzer Sinn ich habe natürlich rumgemeckert und jetzt schicken sie mir die Rute mit einem etwas höheren WG denn die haben sie noch da....die zehn euro mehr die diese kosten würde, haben sie mir nach langem gemecker meinerseits erlassen.

mir wurde nun zugesichert das die ware anfang nächster Woche bei mir ankommt.....na mal sehen. 

soviel zum Thema trusted Shops......


----------



## Jose (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

ich kenn die details ja nicht - aber:

dienstag bestellt
sonntag hier gepostet
heute "_Ich meine seit einer Woche..._ "
klingt lang - kann aber sehr viel kürzer werden, wenn:
mittwoch aufgenommen, wochenende, bleiben drei tage.
klar, ist nicht sofort - aber ist das schon grund genug,  so einen rabbatz zu machen?

beim local dealer passiert sowas auch


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Naja wenn man bedenkt, dass die Ware gar nicht vorhanden ist, hätte man sich schon mal melden können.

Gab nix einzupacken zu verschicken.|kopfkrat

Ansonsten sind drei Werktage schon im Rahmen.


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich bin ja nu auch nicht grade dafür über Shops herzuziehen und  die Zeit, naja wäre die Rute diese Woche gekommen hätte ich wohl wie einige in den Trusted shop Bewertungen geschrieben netter Service, guter Preis etwas langsame Lieferzeiten und gut wärs gewesen.

aaaber ich hatte Freitag ja schon angerufen(wollte eigentlich nur Wissen ob ich ne Benachrichtigung per Email bekomme wenn die ware losgeschickt wird)....da war die Aussage meines Gegenübers, das ich ein Email bekomme und die Ware heute (also Freitag) rausgeht.

Nun ruf ich da heute an weil die Ware ja eben nicht am Freitag rausging und muss erfahren das sie jetzt aufeinmal nicht mehr Verfügbar ist......also da kann man mir sagen was man will das ist nicht in ordnung.


----------



## Brikz83 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So, kurzes Update.

ICH HABE IMMERNOCH KEINE WARE UND KEINE VERSANDBENACHRICHTIGUNG!!

also heute nochmal angerufen, und nachgefragt wo meine Rute bleibt. Irgendwie hat (mal wieder) der Zulieferer irgendwelche Probleme gehabt.

Ich habe dann gesagt, das dass ja alles sein mag aber wir haben vor 6 Tagen telefoniert und es wurde mir hoch und heilig versprochen das die Rute morgen (also letzte Woche Mittwoch) rausgeht aber wieder hielt es keiner für notwendig mir mal Bescheid zu geben...

Von wegen Anfang dieser Woche ist die Ware bei mir, wenn sie morgen verschickt wird ist sie frühestens am Donnerstag hier und das sind dann mittlerweile zweineinhalb Wochen und wir wollen mal nicht vergessen, das ich dann auch nicht das von mir bestellte Produkt bekomme sondern einen Ersatz (mit dem ich aber Leben kann) erhalte.

Also bei aller Liebe irgendwann ist dann auch mal Schluß mit der Geduld.


----------



## Brikz83 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So meine Rute ist heute heil und gut verpackt bei mir angekommen.

Mein Fazit:

- lange Lieferzeiten (2 1/2 Wochen)
- schlechte informationsversorugung für Käufer

+ Gute Preise
+ Netter und freundlicher Kundenservice
+ sehr sicher verpackte Ware


also wenn mal wieder ein Hammernagebot dabei ist würde ich wohl wiederbestellen allerdings in dem Wissen das ich ne Menge Zeit einplanen muss bis dat Zeug ankommt.


----------



## ~Fishinator~ (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

haben die nen mindestbestellwert oder sowas? hab dazu nix gefunden. außerdem beschweren sich doch sowieso nur die mit neg. erfahrungen. man sollte das nicht überschätzen.
@Brikz- ruhig bleiben! wenn die seite noch nich lange online ist müssen die sich erst einspielen und wenn ne ware nich verfügbar is kann das eben länger dauern. man muss nich gleich den stinkstiefel raushängen lassen(unabhängig davon ob man einer is)


----------



## Robin1996 (19. April 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Finde den shop echt top#6 Der shop hat auch eine super Bewertung!!!

-gute preise
-sehr höflich/hilfsbereit
-Versand schnell (Dienstag Abend/Nacht bestellt, Donnerstag angekommen also knapp 2 Tage#6)


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (20. April 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



~Fishinator~ schrieb:


> ...
> @Brikz- ruhig bleiben! wenn die seite noch nich lange online ist müssen die sich erst einspielen und wenn ne ware nich verfügbar is kann das eben länger dauern....



Meiner Meinung nach darf es keine Rolle spielen ob der Shop neu ist oder nicht.
Gerade weil er neu ist sollten die sich doch bemühen um möglichst viele zufriedene Kunden zu "angeln".


----------



## Mak121 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Würde ich nicht nochmal bestellen...
Lieferung dauerte bei mir 2-3 Wochen
Das ganze Paket ist nicht angekommen sondern nur ein Teil
Mir wurde das auch nicht per Email mitgeteilt
Kommen nicht auf die Idee selbstständig das Geld zurück zu überweisen
Habe  eine Email an Angelplatz geschrieben und sie schicken mir eine Email zurück die nicht zu meiner Frage passt...

Fazit: Schlechtester Onlineshop den ich je hatte und ich hab schon oft etwas im Internet bestellt...


----------



## Südschwedenfan (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe bis jetzt 7 Ruten dort bestellt und die Lieferzeit lag immer unter einer Woche.
Einzige Ausnahme war eine falsche Länge, bestellt war 2,70m u. 2,10m., geliefert wurde 1,80m.
Habe die 1,80m. Rute trotzdem genommen (5 € Rabatt!!) und die 2,10m. Rute wurde Versandkostenfrei nachgeliefert.

Ich bestelle weiterhin dort.!!

Gruss
Südschwedenfan


----------



## Fred1987 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also bisher wurde mir alles immer recht schnell und gut verpackt geliefert. Habe drei oder viermal bestellt, einmal musste was umgetauscht werden, das ging auch recht schnell und war für mich kostenlos.

Das einzige, was mich stört ist, dass nicht lagernde Artikel einfach gestrichen wurden aus der Bestellung. Hatte mir mal ca. 10-15 Spinner bestellt, einige fehlten. Der Rechnungsbetrag wurde zwar geändert, aber ne Nachlieferung wär für mich besser gewesen.

Aber Versand ist schnell, Verpackung ist gut und wenn man mal am Ende des Monats kein Geld mehr hat, kann man auf Rechnung zahlen.


----------



## HAKSE (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Der Shop an sich ist super. ABER ich kann es einfach nicht leiden, dass ich sofort bezahle die Ware als lagernd ausgezeichnet ist aber nichts versendet wird.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich bekomme meine Ware auf Rechnung geliefert, so kann man
telefonisch eventuelle Unstimmigkeiten abklären.
Hat bei mir jedenfalls prima funktioniert.

Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren, zweimal bestellt, zweimal alles in Ordnung und recht fix. Gern wieder.


----------



## Sinned (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also ich habe dort vor 4 Tagen bestellt und bis heute noch nicht mal eine Rechnung erhalten. Bis Morgen geben ich denen noch.


----------



## FishAss (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

ich rate aus folgenden Gründen von Bestellungen bei Angelplatz.de ab:

ich wollte als Neukunde am 01.07.2012 Waren im Wert von über € 200,- bestellen und beim Bezahlen werden mir auf einmal, die auf der Hauptseite angebotenen Zahlungsmöglichkeiten, wie Kauf auf Rechnung und Bankeinzug nicht mehr angeboten. 

Einkauf abgebrochen und Montag morgen angerufen, was der Quatsch soll... 

die Aussage war, als Neukunde kann man nur bis max. € 150,- einkaufen! haha... ach so... wieso ? warum ?... keine plausible Antwort bekommen... na gut... Warenkorb auf € 148,- reduziert und diesmal lief alles sauber durch... 

da in der Bestellung unter anderem eine Shimano Biocraft XT 5-6 Large Arbour Fliegenrolle enthalten ist, die ich dringend bis Freitag brauche und heute ja schon Mittwoch ist, macht sich leichte Panik breit und ich frage mal per E-Mail nach, wann die Ware denn versendet wird!

soeben kommt die Antwort das die Fliegenschnüre nicht am Lager sind und sich dadurch die Lieferung um eine Woche verzögert... aha... soso... und warum zum Geier, waren alle Artikel grün und somit als lieferbar gekennzeichnet ?

die Antwort will ich gar nicht mehr wissen...


----------



## ralle (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich denke das irgendwelche Kraftausdrücke usw. nicht hierher gehören !

Kritik ist ok und auch erlaubt - aber in einem ordentlichen Ton (auch wenns manchmal schwerfällt)


desweiteren habe ich den Thread hierher verschoben - denn es kaufen ja nicht nur "Jungangler" dort ein.


----------



## Stichlingjoschi (30. August 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo alle zusammen,

nun muss ich mich leider hier auch einmal zu Wort melden.
Angelplatz.de scheint ein Problem mit ihrer Beschaffung zu haben. Wer von euch also seine Ware möglichst rasch haben möchte, dem rate ich von einer Bestellung in diesem Shop ab.
Angelplatz.de scheint kein großes Lager zu haben und ist auf die stetige Lieferung der Hersteller angewiesen und dies funktioniert nicht immer besonders ....

Achtet bitte auf die Verfügbarkeitsanzeige bei den Produkten. Ist es sofort lieferbar, gibt es kein Problem. Steht dort ca. 3-6 Tage ist Vorsicht geboten und gerade bei Shimano Produkten. Was allerdings eher an Shimano liegt als am Angelplatz

In meinem Fall habe ich eine Shimano Rute am 05.08.12 bestellt und bisher verschieden aussagen bekommen wie z.B. 1. Shimano hat Lieferschwierigkeiten (wahrscheinlich die Wahrheit)
2. Mit der Bestellung bei Shimano ist was schiefgelaufen.
3. Die Rute ist laut Rechnung dort, aber noch nicht im System eingepflegt und kann somit auch nicht verarbeiten bzw. Versand werden

Nun brauchen die Mitarbeiten schon ganze 5 Tage um 4 Europaletten zu entladen und einzupflegen .....
Mmmmmhhhh, dazu schreib ich jetzt nichts #c

Hab jetzt heute ein letztes Mal (Die Mitarbeiter sind wahrscheinlich froh ...) angerufen und wenn die Ware bis Samstag nicht hier ist wird die gesamte Bestellung storniert.

Nun muss ich aber auch noch etwas Positives loswerden. 
Die mitarbeiter waren stets freundlich und Gesprächsbereit und haben auch zurückgerufen !!!!!

Weiter konnte ich, da das Paket noch nicht Versand war, einige Wobbler (Sofort lieferbar) dazu packen lassen. Das war auf Grund der Zahlung auf Rechnung kein Problem.

Auch die Preise sind wirklich nicht schlecht !!!!

Fazit:
Wer also warten kann, kann hier günstig einkaufen und auch auf Rechnung bezahlen. So gesehen kein Risiko ....
Aber wer möchte heute schon 2-4 Wochen auf seine Ware warten ??????

Grüße aus dem Ruhrpott

joschi


----------



## fishmania (24. September 2012)

*Einmal und nie wieder*

Zwei Ruten bestellt - nach 10 Tagen eingetroffen - eine Rute kaputt.

Rute noch am gleichen Tag zurück gesendet - seit drei Wochen warte ich auf Austausch. Versprochener Liefertermin wurde nicht eingehalten.

Mahnung von angelplatz.de erhalten - zahle keinen Cent, bevor die Lieferung nicht vollständig bei mir eintrifft.

Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht. Hätte lieber auf die Erfahrung hier hören sollen - aber nein, man ist ja schlauer und will es selber ausprobieren...


Viele Grüße


----------



## fishmania (24. September 2012)

*Einmal und nie wieder*

Zwei Ruten bestellt - nach 10 Tagen eingetroffen - eine Rute kaputt.

Rute noch am gleichen Tag zurück gesendet - seit drei Wochen warte ich auf Austausch. Versprochener Liefertermin wurde nicht eingehalten.

Mahnung von angelplatz.de erhalten - zahle keinen Cent, bevor die Lieferung nicht vollständig bei mir eintrifft.

Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht. Hätte lieber auf die Erfahrung hier hören sollen - aber nein, man ist ja schlauer und will es selber ausprobieren...


Viele Grüße

PS: telefonisch ist kein Mensch erreichbar, das zeugt von seriosität...


----------



## Jose (24. September 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

ist klar, ne:
2 ruten, also zwei posts :m
(man kann seine eigenen posts auch editieren (ändern). ist aber nicht schlimm, wollte nur aufhelfen)


----------



## Kaulbarschbube (24. September 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

die Ware und die Preise dort sind in Ordnung. Telefonkontakt auch sehr nett. Die Lieferzeiten könnten jedoch etwas kürzer sein. Aber ich denke mal, da sind wir alle von Amazon und Co. etwas verwöhnt.


----------



## aj72 (26. September 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo,

das ist der mir Abstand schlechteste Laden den ich kenne. Habe am 21.08. bestellt und seit den 2 mal auf Nachfrage gesagt bekommen : ihre Ware wird gerade gepackt und geht morgen raus. Passiert isr nichts. Heute ist der 26.09. einfach nur lächerlich der Laden!!. Ich und Angelplatz.de, nie wieder!


----------



## j0nas4tw (27. September 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Angelplatz hat ab und zu gute Angebote aber bestellen tue ich da nie, hatte einmal bestellt und meine Erfahrungen waren nicht so gut. Aber durch die vielen Alternativen und ich glaube sie liefern nur einmal pro woche aus gibt es andere Shops die ich ansteuern würde!

Grüße!


----------



## Rotauge (27. September 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Das ist ja sehr interessant wie manche Kollegen nach außen auftreten (hatte bis jetzt einen guten Eindruck von Angelplatz) und dann tatsächlich handeln.

Es kann kann schon mal was schieflaufen, aber das kann man doch alles im Vorteil vom Kunden verhandeln. Service ist das Zauberwort. #h


----------



## Mozartkugel (27. September 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Carphunteer 17 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> wollt mal hier frage ob jemand erfahrung mit Angelplatz.de gemacht hat



Da ich mich derzeit neu eindecke mit einer Rute, Rolle, etc. kann ich sagen das angelplatz.de mit zu den teuersten Onlineshops gehört! 

Hätte nie gedacht, dass es solche Preisunterschiede gibt... da schlackert man echt mit den Ohren.



Michael80 schrieb:


> Hinzufügen sollte man das es z.T. nicht an uns liegt das ihr so lange  auf euer Zeug warten müsst, sondern eher an den Herstellern. Diese  kommen mit dem Material einfach nicht bei.



da hätte ich bereits einen Optimierungsvorschlag... einfach nichts  online stellen bzw. auf Lager anzeigen, wenn es nicht vorrätig vorhanden  ist. |supergri


----------



## Rotauge (27. September 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> da hätte ich bereits einen Optimierungsvorschlag... einfach nichts  online stellen bzw. auf Lager anzeigen, wenn es nicht vorrätig vorhanden  ist. |supergri



Genau, wenn es nicht vorrätig ist, dann kann man es auch nicht kaufen, Anschauen kann man sich den Artikel aber dennoch. Kundenverarsche braucht keiner.


----------



## fishmania (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So, bis heute habe ich die zweite Rute nicht erhalten!
*
Was ich erhalten habe, waren zwei Mahnungen.*

Letzte Woche ist mir der Kragen geplatzt und ich habe alles schriftlich (per Post) gemacht. Heute kam die Antwort, dass der Artikel nicht mehr verfügbar sei (etliche versprochene Liefertermine wurden nicht eingehalten). Die ganze Aktion hat sich über 2 bis 2,5 Monate hingezogen.

Mein Fazit: einmal und nie wieder (das muss aber jeder für sich selber entscheiden)


----------



## teba (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

*Angelplatz.de?* *Nie wieder!* 
Erst nach wöchentlichen Nachfragen bekam ich die Mitteilung, dass das bestellte Angelgerät wohl nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Eigenartig -ein Mitbewerber kann sehr wohl noch Liefern (übrigens ein Modell aus 2012).Die Prozedur hat inzwischen länger als einen Monat gedauert - Geld habe ich noch nicht zurückbekommen - immerhin knapp 250 €.

Lest mal die Geschäftsbedingungen - hier kauft Ihr nicht, sondern gebt ein Angebot ab und wenn es Angelplatz de nicht passt, wird nicht geliefert auch wenn schon bezahlt wurde. Wie gesagt, ich warte immer noch auf die Rückzahlung. 

Für mich keine seriöse Firma. Es gibt Leute die diesen Laden als SAULADEN bezeichnen würden. 
Nie wieder!


----------



## fishmania (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hi teba,

ich kann Deinen Frust nachvollziehen.

Bin zwar kein Jurist, würde aber folgendermaßen vorgehen:

Brief per Einschreiben an angelplatz.de und eine Frist setzen (z. B. 10 Tage) zur Rückzahlung Deines Geldes.

Falls bis dahin nichts passiert - ab zum Anwalt. 


Viele Grüße

fishmania


----------



## Mozartkugel (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

das schöne ist, dass sich solche Unternehmen nicht lange am Markt halten werden. Es gibt einfach zu viele gute und verlässliche Online Händler. 

In diesem Sinne... gute Reise |wavey:


----------



## Bodensee89 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

genau, diese läden schaufeln sich ihr eigenes grab.

ich wollte mir da eigentlich ne ganze ladung effzett blinker und spinner bestellen da die super günstig sind.
aber ob ich das tue muss ich mir aufgrund der berichte hier nochmal sehr gut überlegen. 
wie gut das mein angelbudget  für oktober schon ausgereitzt ist.....


----------



## Cynastorix (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiß das eine Antwort auf einen solchen Thread kein angemessener erster Beitrag in einem Forum ist, aber ich kann das hier einfach nicht unkommentiert stehen lassen. 
Ich habe durchaus positive Erfahrungen mit dem Shop gemacht. 
Bei der ersten Bestellung ist leider auch etwas schiefgelaufen und ich musste etwas warten (5 Tage), aber nachdem ich angerufen und mit den Mitarbeitern geredet habe wurden meiner Bestellung zwei Daiwa Tournament Wobbler (~35€) kostenlos hinzugefügt. Zusätzlich wurde das Paket kostenlos auf Overnight Express upgegradet, da ich die Sachen für einen geplanten Ansitz gebraucht habe. Also alles in allem sehr kulant. 
Bei den folgenden Bestellungen gab es nie Probleme. Mein Tipp ist einfach anzurufen und die Bestellung direkt durchzusprechen. Falls eine Lieferzeit von 3-6 Tagen angegeben ist stimmt diese nicht zwangsläufig, auch das kann aber in einem Gespräch geklärt werden. Die Mitarbeiter sind sehr freundlich und mir wurde immer geholfen.

Viele Grüße

Cynastorix


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

*Stellungnahme der Angelplatz GmbH | 65582 Diez/Lahn*



> Liebe Angelfreunde!
> Wie wir mit Bedauern feststellen mussten, sind in diesem Thread nicht nur positive Erfahrungsberichte über www.angelplatz.de eingegangen. Ich würde gerne die Gelegenheit wahrnehmen um euch die meisten Fragen zum Shop zu beantworten und euch alle Informationen zu geben die ihr noch vermisst. Auch könnt ihr uns gerne bei noch offenen Fragen kontaktieren.
> 
> Geschichte von Angelplatz.de:
> ...


----------



## teba (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Anglerboard-Team schrieb:


> *Stellungnahme der Angelplatz GmbH | 65582 Diez/Lahn*


 

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sollen wir als Kunden anrufen um Probleme zu klären, na toll.
Richtig und Kundenfreundlich wäre doch, wenn Sie uns als Kunden kontaktieren wenn Ihr nicht liefern könnt oder es Probleme gibt.
Ich denke das wäre die richtige Lösung. 

Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass man nach Bezahlung der Ware nichts mehr hört von Euch, ständig muß man nachfragen - wie schon gelesen bin ich kein Einzelfall und eigendlich kein schwieriger Kunde - den macht Ihr gerade aus mir. Also bewegt Euch, liebes Angelplatz Team.


----------



## olaft64 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen- außer, dass Du für eine turboschnelle Abwicklung *jetzt, nachdem es schiefgelaufen ist,* den Briefschreiber Jens Senghaas kontaktieren solltest. Dann wird zumindest Dein Problem schnell gelöst:vik:

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Pusher (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hab auch gute Erfahungen mit Angelplatz.de gemacht. Schneller Versand und im vergleich zur Konkurenz bei meinen Waren deutlich billiger.


----------



## teba (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen- außer, dass Du für eine turboschnelle Abwicklung *jetzt, nachdem es schiefgelaufen ist,* den Briefschreiber Jens Senghaas kontaktieren solltest. Dann wird zumindest Dein Problem schnell gelöst:vik:
> 
> Gruß Olaf


Danke für den Tip. Hab ich jetzt versucht mal sehen was nun wieder für Ausreden kommen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (3. November 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

ich werde es wohl nie verstehen, warum man die Verfügbarkeit eines Artikels auf Grün setzt (= verfügbar bzw. auf Lager), wenn es erst beim Lieferanten bestellt werden muss |rolleyes

Diesen Fall hatte ich erst vor kurzem bei A&M... nach 7 Tagen kam eine mail, dass der Lieferant nicht liefern kann, na super!

Bei solche Händlern bestelle ich nichts mehr.


----------



## teba (13. November 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

*Angelplatz.de? Nicht nochmal!*

Nach etwa 1,5 Monaten und vielem Nachfragen bekam ich nun endlich mein Geld zurück. 
*So einen Stress brauche ich nicht noch einmal.*
Fazit: Keine Lieferung - lange Wartezeit auf Rückzahlung - schlechte Kundeninformation
In der Regel bleiben solche Läden sowieso nicht lange am Markt - und das ist auch gut so.
Also Anglerfreunde, VORSICHT und auf keinen Fall per Vorkasse bezahlen.


----------



## olaft64 (13. November 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Dann hat das ja jetzt nochmal drei Wochen nach Stellungsnahme von Angelplatz.de und dierektem Anschreiben des Stellung-Nehmenden gedauert?!

Da werde ich auch höchstens im Notfall bestellen..

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2012)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn es zu lange dauert, stornierste die Bestellung und gut.


So habe ich das nach einigen vielen paar Wochen und vielen vertröstenden Emails gehalten (immerhin große Bestellung >100EUR), Stornierung per Mail, und seitdem meide ich den Laden. 
Danach (Jan-Mär2012) hatten sie aber genauere Verfügbarkeitsinfos in den Shop aufgenommen (aber s.o.). 

Der Erfahrungswert bestätigt sich mal wieder exakt: :g
Wer besonders billig kaufen will, wird meist auch entsprechend *billigst bedient* ...


----------



## Hoscheck (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe trotz der hier so negativen Stimmen bei Angelplatz.de bestellt und kann nur sagen

Top!!!!

Am 31.12.12 bestellt und am 4.1.13 angekommen.Was will man mehr und dann auch noch Bestellung auf Rechnung.

Ich bin zufrieden!!!


----------



## teba (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ganz ehrlich, ich weiß nicht wie man diese Bude positiv bewerten kann, ich möchte hier diese Firma nicht noch schlechter machen als sie schon ist, aber eins muß ich noch los werden:
Viele meiner Anglerfreunde werden nie wieder dort bestellen - und das wird seine Gründe haben. Natürlich sollte jeder seine Erfahrungen selbst sammeln. Als Anglerfreund möchte ich nur einen guten Rat zur Vorsicht geben.
Ich habe jedenfalls keine guten Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma erfahren und werde dort nie wieder bestellen.
Also Petri Heil und vieleicht bald wieder hier.


----------



## Thairo (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also ich kann mich über Angelplatz auch nicht beschweren und ich habe dort schon mindestens 10 Bestellungen gemacht... Klar es dauert manchmal etwas länger obwohl dort z.B. Lieferbar in 3-5 Tagen steht, auch die Informationspolitik von Angelplatz ist nicht die beste, aber damit kann ich leben und bisher kam zumindest jede Bestellung auch an! Ich werde dort jedenfalls auch weiterhin sachen bestellen die ich nicht dringend innerhalb von wenigen Tagen benötige.


----------



## Schuppenträger (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo Miteinander!




In der Vergangenheit gab es in diesem Thread viele Postings zu den Erfahrungen mit angelplatz.de


Es gab Positive Erfahrungen.
aber leider auch Negative.


In den vergangenen Wochen haben wir einige Optimierungsprozesse auf den Weg gebracht um unsere Kundenzufriedenheit weiter zu steigern und die Lieferfähigkeit zu erhöhen! Auch sind wir in größere Geschäftsräume umgezogen um dem stetig steigenden Bestellungen gerecht zu werden.



Trotz dieser für uns sehr positiven Entwicklung machen wir uns natürlich auch um die negativen Postings Gedanken.

Netzwerke wie anglerboard oder facebook erfreuen sich großer Beliebtheit und auch wir sind natürlich vertreten. 


Die Leitung von angelplatz.de hat mich gebeten diesen Part zu betreuen und ich möchte mich natürlich kurz vorstellen, bzw. findet ihr mich mit einem Bild und kleinem Steckbrief auf der Seite der JRC/Berkley Gulp Carp Army auf Facebook.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...7672409.-2207520000.1358335961&type=3&theater

Ich bin begeisteter Karpfenangler, gehe aber auch gerne mal Spinnfischen und verbringe jedes Jahr viele Nächte am Wasser.  

Solltet ihr also Probleme oder Kritik haben möchte ich euch bitten/anbieten mir diese mitzuteilen! Ich werde mich dieser gerne annehmen und um eine Lösung bemühen.


Schreibt mir einfach eine Mail an michael@angelplatz.de oder kontaktiert mich über Facebook (Michael Theuerkauf)


In diesem Sinne....


Tight Lines


Gruß

Michael


----------



## moochi (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo Michael,

ich finde es gut das ihr euch hier äussert und das du dich bereit erklärst auch bei Problemen bei Seite zu stehen. Denke das ist förderlich für die Kundenbindung.
Ich habe auch schon einige Male bei euch bestellt und muss sagen, das es eigentlich immer problemlos von der Bühne lief. Ein kleines Manko muss ich euch jedoch einräumen, undzwar die Informationspolitik. Ich hatte mal mehrere Sachen bestellt und gehofft das es in den nächsten Tagen kommt, da alles wohl auch im Lager war. Nach einer Woche war immernoch nichts da und ich wunderte mich und rief die Kundenhotline an was immer gut geklappt hat. Dort erfuhr ich dann das eine von 10 Sachen doch nicht vorrätig war und ich deshalb warten musste. Schade dabei war nur das ich meinen geplanten Angelausflug verschieben musste und das war ärgerlich. Was ich damit sagen will ist das ihr die Kunden darüber informieren solltet wenn sich Lieferungen verzögern sollten und den ggf. Esatz oder Alternativen anbieten wie es andere Onlineshops auch tun.
Sehr positiv finde ich den Kauf über Rechnung und ich denke das war auch ein Grund für mich damals bei euch zu bestellen. Auch der Rabatt für Wiederbesteller ist immer ne schöne Sache.
Fazit meinerseits ist das ich wieder bei euch bestellen würde aber auch nur Sachen bei denen es nicht eilt.

MfG

Moochi


----------



## javiko (18. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann zum Shop nur sagen gerne wieder ! Bisher zweimal bestellt und beide male alles ohne Probleme. Die letzte Bestellung gerade vorgestern am Nachmittag abgesendet und siehe da heute stand dpd vor der Tür.


----------



## panhans (5. April 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe jetzt auch meine 2. Bestellung getätigt. Und war durchweg zufrieden. Eine Rute anstandslos umgetauscht. Netter und soforiger Telefonkontakt. Emails wurden binnen 12 Stunden beantwortet. Und bei der Versanddauer darf man nicht meckern: Die meisten sind halt Amazon gewohnt. Innerhalb einer Woche war alles da... mit Vorkasse wohl gemerkt.

Gruß!


----------



## thps (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Weis jemand, ob die Zur Zeit Betriebsurlaub haben oder etwas in der Art ?
Ich warte schon seit einer gewissen Zeit auf die Rückzahlung meiner Stornierung.
Bei meiner Bestellung tut sich seit Wochen auch nix, per Telefon oder Email erreicht man niemand ?!


----------



## panhans (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hab erst letzte Woche mit denen Telefoniert und gemailt. Telefon nahm sofort einer ab und bei der email musste ich c.a. einen Tag warten. Einfach nochmal anrufen. Bei mir ist bis jetzt immer einer rangegangen. Und der Kontakt war auch immer nett.


----------



## thps (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich war ja bis jetzt auch ganz zufrieden,

Aber danke für die Antwort, macht Mut


----------



## Schuppenträger (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Servus,


schick mir doch Bitte mal deine Daten per PN. 
Ich schaue mir den Vorgang dann gerne direkt mal an

Gruß

Michael


----------



## ChemicalHelga (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also ich bin auch alles andere als begeistert. Vor vier Wochen bestellt, nach zwei Wochen nachgefragt was los ist und heute versuch ich dort anzurufen, aber es ist entweder besetzt oder es geht niemand ran. Bin mal gespannt ob bzw wann sich da mal irgendwas tut. |motz:


----------



## TimSchmidt (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also ich hatte letztens Dienstag abends bestellt und Donnerstag war alles da. 

Hatte mittwochs mal angerufen wegen einer frage. Hat etwas gedauert bis einer ranging aber derjenige war sehr nett. 

Also von mir eine klare Empfehlung. War alles drin im Paket ubd der Preis war auch ok.


----------



## Schuppenträger (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



ChemicalHelga schrieb:


> Also ich bin auch alles andere als begeistert. Vor vier Wochen bestellt, nach zwei Wochen nachgefragt was los ist und heute versuch ich dort anzurufen, aber es ist entweder besetzt oder es geht niemand ran. Bin mal gespannt ob bzw wann sich da mal irgendwas tut. |motz:


 

Auch hier die Bitte mir Namen und PLZ zu schicken, ich schaue gerne nach "woran" es hängt. Unser Telefon klingelt mittlerweile dauerhaft und selbst 3 Leute können das kaum bewältigen.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Plötze2000 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe bisher 2x dort `ne Rute bestellt. Kommunikation u. Versandablauf war jeweils reibunglos u. ohne Probleme. 
Von meiner Seite nix zu meckern!


----------



## thps (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Schuppenträger schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> schick mir doch Bitte mal deine Daten per PN.
> ...



Vielen Dank für das Angebot, Ich habe gestern nach dem 5. Versuch noch jemand an die Angel bekommen und dann ging alles ganz Fix.

Heute bin ich schon im Besitz meiner neuen Rute ! Super!!

lg


----------



## ChemicalHelga (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Schuppenträger schrieb:


> Auch hier die Bitte mir Namen und PLZ zu schicken, ich schaue gerne nach "woran" es hängt. Unser Telefon klingelt mittlerweile dauerhaft und selbst 3 Leute können das kaum bewältigen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael



Es hat sich zum Glück geklärt. Ich habe jemanden ans Telefon bekommen.( Auch wenn es etwas gedauert hat) 

Es wäre hilfreich, wenn man einfach per Mail benachrichtigt werden würde, falls etwas nicht auf Lager ist. Denn das war das einzige Problem an der Geschichte.


----------



## Plötze2000 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Offen gestanden kann ich einige der Diskussionen nicht wirklich verstehen. Derzeit hat der Handel rund um unser liebes Hobby einfach Hochsaison...ich selber habe auch schon Tage gehabt, wo ich 5-6 Mal probiert habe, jemanden ans Telefon zu bekommen...leider auch ohne Erfolg. Ja und? 

Leider gibt es auch in Zeiten medialer Kommunikation u. globaler Arbeitspolitik Momente, in dem mal ein Onlineshop nicht alle Anfragen gleichzeitig bearbeiten kann. Sollen Sie für diese vlt. gesamt 3-4 WO Hochzeit nun jemanden 12 Monate Vollzeit beschäftigen? ;+

Hier sollte jeder von uns mal ein bisschen Selbstreflexion walten lassen, ob die Ansprüche einer 24-48h Expresslieferung jederzeit machbar oder erfüllbar sein müssen. Letztlich ist auch immer die Situation im Vorlieferantenbereich zu berücksichtigen oder wie sollen Shimano & Co. immer wissen, was Ihr gerade in der Saison benötigt oder kaufen möchten. Also nichts für ungut aber 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit für einen Artikel nehme ich auch gern mal in Kauf, wenn Preis u. nachhaltiger Service stimmen.


----------



## olaft64 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Plötze2000 schrieb:


> Also nichts für ungut aber 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit für einen Artikel nehme ich auch gern mal in Kauf, wenn Preis u. nachhaltiger Service stimmen.


 
Wenn es vorher bekannt ist/ man informiert wird- okay. Ansonsten bewundere ich Dich für Deine Geduld |supergri, die fehlt mir aber komplett. Oder ignoriere ich den Smilie?

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Plötze2000 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



olaft64 schrieb:


> Wenn es vorher bekannt ist/ man informiert wird- okay. Ansonsten bewundere ich Dich für Deine Geduld |supergri, die fehlt mir aber komplett. Oder ignoriere ich den Smilie?
> 
> Gruß Olaf



Hallo Olaf,

nein das liegt wohl daran, dass ich auch einige Jahre Erfahrung im Handel hinter mir habe. 

Leider gestaltet sich die Produktionsplanung / Lagerhaltung / Vororder etc. naturgemäß nicht immer perfekt. Vielen Kunden sind aber meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile viel zu verblendet von irgendwelchen Serviceangeboten u. haben damit oft überzogene Ansprüche. Sprich wenn irgendwas nicht klappt wird nur gemeckert u. so getan als hätten jeder von Ihnen 110% bessere Geschäftsstrategien, wenn man Sie nur ließe)))

...zwecks Wartezeit nimm nur mal Keitech Köder aus Japan als Beispiel...meiner Erfahrung nach unheimlich fängig aber die Wartezeiten beim Deutschlandvertrieb beliefen sich die letzten Male auf mehrere Monate!!!...trotzdem warte ich immer noch gern


----------



## Bremer87 (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Plötze2000 schrieb:


> Also nichts für ungut aber 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit für einen Artikel nehme ich auch gern mal in Kauf, wenn Preis u. nachhaltiger Service stimmen.



naja, dann sollen die endlich ihre angegebenen Lieferzeiten den wahren Lieferzeiten anpassen.

ich finds wirklich nicht okay, vor allem das Sie jedesmal behaupten, das es an den Lieferanten liegt, obwohl der Artikel mit "sofort Lieferbar" deklariert ist. #t
Ich fühl mich da oft so, als wenn die mir im Supermarkt an der Kasse einen Artikel scannen und dann wegnehmen....

aber nun gut, die Jungs haben wenigstens den mit Abstand coolsten Shop im Bezug auf Bedienbarkeit. Das man nach Rutenlänge, Wurfgewicht, Teilbarkeit, Transportlänge sortieren kann ist echt ne feine Sache. #6


----------



## Pumba86 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe da auch vor etwa 4Wochen eine Bestellung aufgegeben. 
Mehrere Futter-Sorten, Kleinteile, eine Feederrute, n Schlafsack und und und.. gesamtwert ca 200€.

Nach über einer Woche stand meine Bestellung immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung"
Daraufhin habe ich etwa 3tage lang versucht dort anzurufen, mehrmals täglich ausnahmslos sofort besetzt, als wenn die Leitung tod wäre.
Zudem habe ich ne Mail geschrieben, die mit der selben Automail beantwortet wurde, wie zur Bestellbestätigung, Kernaussage: "in Bearbeitung".

Nunja, eine Tag später bekam ich eine Mail, das meine Liederung abgeschickt wurde und eine Nachlieferung kommen wird, da einige Teile nicht Vorrätig sind. (laut Shop alle sofort lieferbar, grün).
Einen Tag später kam dann auch die Lieferung, Rolle war dabei und 2 Beutel Futter, alles andere fehlte.

Ich halt wieder ne Woche gewartet. Als sich weiterhin nichts tat, nochmal angerufen und siehe da, es geht jemand ans Telefon (hatte ne Stunde vorher auch schon ne gepfefferte Mail gesendet.)
Der Herr am Telefon war jedoch ausgesprochen freundlich, hat mir gesgat, das nun alles da wäre bis auf die Rute. Ich teilte ihm mit, das ich den Schlafsack bis zum Wochenende braucht, woraufhin er mir versprach, das alles am selben Tag noch abgeschickt wird, (außer der Rute halt). am Folgetag war in der Tat alles bei mir.

Die Rute habe ich derweil per email storniert und sie mir beim Händler vor Ort gekauft, für 2 € mehr.

Nun habe ich letzte Woche nochmal eine Bestellung in etwa dem selben finanziellen Umfang dort getätigt, heute ist tag 4 und es steht mal wieder alles nur auf "in Bearbeitung".

Fazit:

Etwas unorganisiert, teilweise auch relativ überschaubares Sortiment, schlechte Kundeninformation, lange Wartezeiten und falsche Lieferzeiten angegeben.

Ware die angekommen ist, war Top, auch gut verpackt.

Wenn ich etwas wo anders nicht bekomme, würde ich wohl wieder dort bestellen (wenns nicht eilig ist).

Ansonsten würde ich aber andere Shops vorziehen, scheint ja dort die Regel zu sein.


----------



## olaft64 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Deshalb mache ich es bei Großteilen/ teuren Stücken wie folgt: im Internet aussuchen und dann per E-Mail/ Telefon bestätigen lassen, dass es auch tatsächlich verfügbar ist. Den Anglerstuhl, den ich will, gibt es im Moment nämlich trotz "grünem Licht" bei 2 Stores nicht...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Pumba86 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Nun übrigens "Tag 6" in Bearbeitung, oder jegliche sonstige Info... Definitiv das letzte mal das ich dort bestellt habe.


----------



## Mxxkxxf (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Bei mir auch, Dienstag bestellt, angerufen wird heute verschickt, aber nichts passiert..


----------



## Bremer87 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Wenn man sein Warenwirtschaftssystem nicht unter Kontrolle hat oder aber, wie es wohl Tatsache ist, einfach mal so gut wie jeden Artikel auf "Sofort Lieferbar" stellt, ist das wohl reine Augenwischerei und hat eigentlich auch in irgendeiner Art und Weise Konsequenzen zu tragen.

am System wird es wohl kaum liegen, sonst hätten die das in den Jahren wohl mal geändert....

Das keiner ans Telefon geht ist ne andere Geschichte in der Hochsaison.

Das die Bestellungen nicht bearbeitet werden nicht, sollen sie ein paar 400€ Kräfte im Sommer einstellen, wenn die das anders nicht bewerkstelligen können.

Riesen Sortiment, Geilste Übersicht und jedesmal das Gleiche... 

ÄNDERT DAS VERADAMMT NOCHMAL!


----------



## Pumba86 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Bestellstatus hat sich übrigens immernoch nicht geändert... ne riesen Sauerei ist das.. was bei dem S....Laden läuft!


----------



## Schuppenträger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Pumba86 schrieb:


> Bestellstatus hat sich übrigens immernoch nicht geändert... ne riesen Sauerei ist das.. was bei dem S....Laden läuft!


 

Verrate mir doch bitte mal deine PLZ dann schau ich mir das mal an. Stimmt 48231 Warendorf?


----------



## Pumba86 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hast ne Privatnachricht


----------



## Manne83 (21. August 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

habt ihr eure sachen bekommen?

bei mir steht 





> (In Bearbeitung seit 11.08.2013 13:17:55)



ich finde nach 10 tagen sollte schon was passieren


----------



## Baum1309 (29. August 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So nun hab ich auch mal den Shop ausprobiert und gestern ein paar Sachen bestellt.
Seit 15.15h ist es in Bearbeitung bin mal gespannt wann die Sachen kommen (ich hoffe Anfang nächster Woche, da ich das Wochenende drauf endlich mal wieder Zeit habe)


----------



## fishingsunday (29. August 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Meine Bestellung(Anfang August) war innerhalb von 3 Tagen da. Hatte so schnell gar nicht damit gerechnet.


----------



## Baum1309 (29. August 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Dann hoff ich auch mal drauf


----------



## Frank the Tank (29. August 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe dort jetzt 4 mal in kurzer Zeit bestellt und es war immer alles top und nach 2 Tagen bei mir. War jedesmal selbst überrascht nach den Kritiken hier


----------



## erwinio (31. August 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe mir am Montag sofort lieferbare Ware bestellt. Das heißt für mich, spätestens Dienstag geht es in den Versand und maximal 2 Tage später ist es bei mir. Habe gestern (Freitag) mal angerufen, wie der Status so ist.. 

Der Mann an der Hotline konnte sich sogar persönlich an meine Bestellung erinnern, :m die hätte er selbst vor... er wüßte es nicht genau.. aber er glaube 2 oder 3 Tagen (also Dienstag oder Mittwoch) verschickt. Gibt es denn keine Benachrichtigung über den Versand? fragte ich. - Doch, die gäbe es, mit Trackingnummer. Hätte ich auch bekommen. - Habe ich aber nicht (auch nicht im SPAM Ordner) - Ob er wisse, wann das Paket ankomme. Er fragte nach meiner PLZ und schaute nach: Das Paket wird wahrscheinlich am Montag ausgeliefert.....

Okay, ich bedankte mich für die Auskunft und legte auf. Wunderte mich dann aber doch sehr (da das Paket ja bereits vor mindestens 2 Tagen versendet worden sein sollte und normalerweise schon bei mir angekommen wäre).|kopfkrat Ich benutze den DPD öfter und die Lieferung dauert egal aus welcher Ecke Deutschlands nicht länger als 2 Tage.

Also rief ich noch mal an und habe nach der Trackingnummer meines Paketes gefragt. Er gab mir eine, die aber online keine Daten ergab. Bei Anruf beim DPD sagte man mir, diese Nummer sei noch nicht vergeben. ;+

Jetzt sehe ich in der Sendungsverfolgung, daß das Paket erst gestern (Freitag) abend, viele Stunden nach meinem Anruf erfaßt wurde. 

Gut, wenigstens ist das Paket unterwegs, freut mich... aber irgendwie auch nicht, denn durch die Unwahrheiten, fühl ich mich ziemlich verarscht. Sowas muß doch nicht sein. 

Hoffe, die Ware ist wenigstens in Ordnung.


----------



## Baum1309 (3. September 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

so gestern kam mein Paket dann an


----------



## Toppel (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Nach meinen bislang nur guten Erfahrungen muss ich hier auch mal Stellung nehmen.
Ich habe bislang 2x bestellt.
Beide Bestellungen wurden bis 12.00 Uhr getätigt und dann auch am selben Tag abends gegen 20.00 Uhr noch an DPD übergeben.
Die erste Bestellung ist direkt am nächsten Tag angekommen und war gut verpackt und vollständig.
Bei der zweiten Bestellung verhält es sich hoffentlich genauso.

Der Support über die Hotline ist kompetent, freundlich und hilfreich.

Bei vielen Artikeln ist Angelplatz.de der Anbieter mit dem niedrigsten Preis.

Durch den derzeit verfügbaren Gutschein angelwoche750 (10€ ab 49€ MBW) und dem kostenlosen Versand ab dem selben MBW werden die Preise dann unschlagbar.

Von mir 5/5 Sterne.

Grüße
Toppel


----------



## de la kruse (22. Oktober 2013)

*Erfahrung mit Angelplatz. de*

Hi , hat jemand erfahrung mit dem shop . Hab mir ne Shimano stradic 3000 SRC bestellt da stand 3- 6 Tage Lieferzeit . Hab dennen ne Mail geschrieben , sie haben auch schnell geantwortet , sie haben geschrieben die Rolle ist nicht im Lager ist , ist aber bestellt , und die Rolle kommt nächste Woche bei mir an . Muss ich mir sorgen machen oder male ich den teufel jetzt schon an der Wand ? mfg


----------



## jayco (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es nicht heißt, dass es in 3-6 Tagen lieferbar ist. Bei meiner bestellten Rute hätte es laut der Dame am Telefon noch 4 Wochen gedauert bis die Rute am Lager ist, nachdem ich nach einer Woche mal nachgefragt hatte. Habe dann via Telefon umbestellt (Rute mit anderer Länge, die auf Lager war). War übrigens eine Rute von Shimano. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die Lieferprobleme mit dem Hersteller haben.


----------



## de la kruse (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Oh man . Hab mir ne nochmal ne Stradic bestellt aber wo anders gestern bestellt und hab jetzt schon ne Mail gekriegt mit der nr. zum sendeverfolgung . Und der Shop ist in Österreich , warum geht es bei den den und nicht bei Angelplatz .


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Was soll Angelplatz den machen wenn die keine am Lager haben und Shimano D ebenfalls "leer" ist (oder etwas braucht zum liefern, weil Shimano in der Hinsicht auch nicht der Beste Laden ist), manche Shops aber sofort liefern können, weil sie eben noch welche haben?

Wenn die Kritik an den Händlern/Shopbesitzern aufgrund von völligem Unverständnis von Wirtschaftsabläufen geschrieben wird, dann kann man sich diese Erfahrungsthreads auch sparen.

Oder glaubt hier jemand, das Angelplatz auf 100.000 Stradics hockt, aber die blöden Kunden nun mit Absicht zur Konkurrenz treibt und die 100.000 Stradics lieber behält?

Irgendwo muss man auch mal Fair den Händlern gegenüber bleiben. Zaubern können die wenigsten davon...


----------



## Lucius (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Was soll Angelplatz den machen wenn die keine am Lager haben und Shimano D ebenfalls "leer" ist (oder etwas braucht zum liefern, weil Shimano in der Hinsicht auch nicht der Beste Laden ist), manche Shops aber sofort liefern können, weil sie eben noch welche haben?
> 
> Wenn die Kritik an den Händlern/Shopbesitzern aufgrund von völligem Unverständnis von Wirtschaftsabläufen geschrieben wird, dann kann man sich diese Erfahrungsthreads auch sparen.
> 
> ...






:m|good::q#6


----------



## de la kruse (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Da Stimme ich dir zu , aber dan sollte der Händler dazu schreiben dass es länger dauert . Und nicht 3-6 tage wen es 14 Tage dauert .


----------



## de la kruse (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Und nicht erst wen sich  der Kunde selber meldet und fragt was nun los ist .


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Die haben zig Tausend Produkte. Da steckt ordentlich Logistik hinter um das alles übersichtllich/aktuell zu halten.

Natürlich könnte man da eine Live Aktualisierung reinbauen und evtl. auf wenige Stunden genaue Angaben machen.

Führt nur zu erheblich mehr Kosten. Und wenn es etwas ist, was der Kunde zu tiefst verabscheut, dann sinds eben höhere Kosten.

Das eine was man will, das andere was man bekommt. Und selbst wenn die ein Logistikzentrum aufbauen, dann kommen immernoch höhere Gewalt und Probleme der Lieferanten und deren Lieferanten und deren Lieferanten dazu, die unkalkulierbar sind.

Von daher rate ich zu etwas mehr an Entspannung.

Es gibt übrigens eine Uralte Erfindung, womit man solche Probleme im Voraus lösen, oder umgehen kann...nennt sich Telefon.


----------



## de la kruse (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Naja egal erste und letzte mal . Ich warte mal ab .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

*Heute ist Standard bei den guten Online-Webshops:*

- Anzeige der Verfügbarkeit ab Lager, ob SOFORT lieferbar
- optional bei Status ausverkauft, ab wann wieder neu lieferbar oder unbekannter Liefertermin
- Rückmeldung sofort am nächsten Tag per mail oder Telefon (durchaus sinnvolle Kundenangabe), Kundenbuchhaltung oder Verkaufsservice, wenn etwas doch gerade nicht lieferbar ist, Verkaufsüberschneidung etc., Alternativen anbieten usw.
- schnelle Reaktion auf die erneuerten Kundenwünsche, Bestätigung der Mail.
- Mailtracking bei Auslösen eines Kaufes/Bestellung
- Mailtracking bei Abarbeitung des Auftrages, bedarfsweise  Zahlungsaufforderung/Rechnung, oder eben Kreditkarte/Paypal etc. bezahlt.
- Mailtracking bei Versand erfolgt, PAKET UNTERWEGS, mit Trackingnummer Paketdienst, DHL, DPD, Hermes etc.

So passiert das bei Gerlinger, Stollenwerk, Zesox, Angelcenter-Lurup und vielen anderen #6, die ich hier gar nicht alle aufzählen kann!

Aber, der Angelplatz gehört aus meiner Erfahrung und Auseinandersetzung am Telefon nun mal gar nicht dazu. Wer den oben beschriebenen Vorgang nicht liefern will, wer stumpf nach unklaren Regel spielt, wer seinem Kunden keine Transparenz liefern *will*, der ist einfach handelstechnisch schlecht.

Darum: Weg mit sowas, die Servicegesellschaft im Webhandel wird das mittelfristig zuverlässig richten, die guten werden gewinnen, die schlechten werden eleminiert! :g 
Das ist sehr gut #6 so an der Marktwirtschaft!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Plötze2000 schrieb:


> Hier sollte jeder von uns mal ein bisschen Selbstreflexion walten lassen, ob die Ansprüche einer 24-48h Expresslieferung jederzeit machbar oder erfüllbar sein müssen. Letztlich ist auch immer die Situation im Vorlieferantenbereich zu berücksichtigen oder wie sollen Shimano & Co. immer wissen, was Ihr gerade in der Saison benötigt oder kaufen möchten. Also nichts für ungut aber 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit für einen Artikel nehme ich auch gern mal in Kauf, wenn Preis u. nachhaltiger Service stimmen.


Das ist im Grunde richtig. Aber wenn der Webshop aus welchen Gründen auch immer, bei 3-4 Wochen Wartezeit frohgemut in grün hinschreibt, *1-2 Tage* Lieferzeit, dann ist das Meinung nach irgend etwas zwischen Dummbauernfängerei und geplantem Betrug. 

Nämlich Bestellungen von geduldig dummen Kunden zu sammeln und dann mit 10 oder 20 usw. Bestellungen einen besseren Preis rauszuholen. Wäre ja toll, wenn das klar wäre und man auch gewillt ist, *bekannter+vereinbarter*maßen 4 Wochen zu warten. Das sind viele aber gar nicht gewillt,die unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen zu einem schnellen Kauf verleitet werden, und dann wie ein Glupschauge an der Angel zappeln, bis sie sich nach vielen Wochen wieder vom Haken lösen können!

Wer die Bestellung für den nahenden Urlaub oder das nächste Wochenende geplant hat, der will auch so beliefert werden und hat meiner Meinung nach auch ein Anrecht darauf.
Und in der Tat können das sehr viele Shops auch einhalten und liefern #6, auch im Fernhandel, auch einmal quer durch Deutschland!


----------



## de la kruse (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Wie gesagt , wen ich zuspät oder granicht zur Arbeit komme , krieg ich auch ärger .


----------



## *Markus* (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe neulich dort bestellt. Die Rute war mit einer Lieferzeit von 3-6 Werktagen angegeben. Knapp eine Woche nach der Bestellung war die Rute bei mir. 

Persönlich bin ich daher zufrieden mit Angelplatz.de.


----------



## Dirk15 (28. November 2013)

*Licht & Schatten*

Habe bisher öfters mal was dort bestellt. War eigentlich immer ok. Auch wurde mir ohne Probleme eine Rute ersetzt bei der beim ersten Einsatz die Spitze gebrochen war. (War ein Materialfehler; also konnte der Shop ja nichts dazu)
Letztens haben die aber bei mir den Bogen überspannt. Habe mir eine Rute bestellt. Auf der Homepage waren 3-6 Tage Lieferzeit angegeben. Dann kam aber die Mitteilung, daß der Hersteller erst wieder Ende Februar 2014 liefern kann. Hab dann am Freitag letzte Woche der Mitarbeiterin eine Mail geschickt ob die Rute in den anderen beiden Längen schneller lieferbar sei. Eine von mir geforderte Lesebestätigung kam auch kurz darauf; nur keine Antwort. Hab dann am Dienstag diese Woche nochmal freundlich per Mail nachgefragt. Auch hier kam die Lesebestätigung kurz darauf; nur leider wieder keine Antwort auf meine Frage. Hab bis heute keine Antwort auf eine so simple Frage erhalten und daher eine Bestellstornierung gemailt. Natürlich auch ohne jegliche Reaktion. (Die Rute ist übrigens bis heute noch lt. Website mit einer Lieferzeit von 3-6 Tagen lieferbar; und da fühl ich mich doch ziemlich verarscht; daher schreibe ich das auch hier)
Ich empfehle nur "sofort lieferbare" Artikel dort zu bestellen. Ansonsten besser vorher telefonisch nachfragen ob die Artikel wirklich in der angegebenen Zeit lieferbar sind. Die Preise hier sind meist ganz gut. Für die o.g. Rute muß ich jetzt bei einem anderen Händler 20 Euro mehr zahlen. Dafür habe ich die aber auch in den nächsten Tagen.
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Purist (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich finde Angelplatz noch immer klasse. Bei meiner letzten Bestellung habe ich bewusst Artikel bestellt, die angeblich nicht auf Lager gewesen sind. Die Waren wurden trotzdem schon zwei Tage nach der Bestellung, Zahlung per Vorauskasse !, komplett abgeschickt. 

Das einzige was man kritisieren könnte, wäre etwas mehr Auswahl des Angebotes im Detail. Spreng/Springringe sucht man ebenso vergeblich wie andere Drillinge oder anderes Stahlvorfachmaterial. Aber vielleicht wird das ja noch. |supergri


----------



## Leticia (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Das schöne an Angelplatz ist, dass man immer einen Gutschein gleich beim Kauf mit einlösen kann. Hier findet Ihr einen ganz guten Überblick über die aktuellen Codes für den Onlineshop.

Kann sich bei größeren Bestellungen (Daiwa-Ruten!)               richtig lohnen


----------



## Elfchen_19 (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ganz kurz nur :

Am Abend des 10.02.14 5 x PowerBait, einen elektr. Bissanzeiger sowie 3-fach Wirbel bestellt, per Kreditkarte bezahlt und gewartet was kommt...
Kurze Zeit später erfolgte nacheinander  a) Bestätigung Bestelleingang, b) Bestätigung Zahlungseingang und c) Einleitung weitere Bearbeitung (alles per Mail)

Am 11.02.14 ging's Paketchen raus - saubere Mail mit DPD-Tracking-Daten wurde mir übersandt

Am 12.02.14 um 12.02 Uhr klingelt's - DPD liefert

Alles drin und sehr gut verpackt war's auch noch :m:m

Das war bestimmt nicht die letzte Bestellung bei Euch :q.

Eine Anmerkung sei mir allerdings bitte gestattet - soooooo viele Artikel mit gelber Markierung (in der Verfügbarkeitsanzeige)  lassen dann doch schon gelinde gesagt aufhorchen.Von diesen Sachen habe ich erstmal (und sicherheitshalber) nichts bestellt.

Vielen Dank nochmals für den perfekten Ablauf - es gab als Zugabe sogar noch einen Gutschein von 5 % für die nächste Bestellung 

Eddy |wavey:


----------



## Siggson (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe 2 Ruten, eine Rolle und ein paar Kleinteile bei Angelplatz.de bestellt.

Montag bestellt und per Online Banking überwiesen.
Dienstag kurz angerufen, ob das Geld angekommen ist.
Mittwoch gegen 20 Uhr wurde das Paket abgeschickt
Donnerstag kam die Bestellung an.

Lieferzeit der Artikel waren mit 1-3 Tage angegeben.

Also alles top, gerne wieder #6


----------



## FishingSeb (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Letzte Woche 1 Rute, 1 Rolle und Schnur bestellt.

Rute war mit 3-6 Tagen angegeben. Auf  Nachfrage 2 Tage später wurde mir dann gesagt, dass die Rute erst am Montag vom Hersteller geliefert wird (wären da schon über 6 Tage gewesen). Auf erneute Nachfrage heute, ob es dabei bleibt, musste ich leider erfahren, dass die Rute jetzt 6 bis 8 Wochen Lieferzeit hat.

Bestellung storniert.


----------



## Mefomaik (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Top laden!!!nur anrufen wenn die lichter nicht auf grün stehen...


----------



## AltrheinFischer (27. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Katastrophe! Bestelle nie wieder bei diesem Laden!
Als ich meine Bestellung getätigt habe war angeblich alles lieferbar. Als ich 1 Woche danach weder Versandbenachrichtigung noch irgendwelche Infos über Verzögerungen bekommen hatte  habe ich da angerufen und nachgehakt. Zumindest der Telefonkontakt war freundlich. Ein Teil sei nicht lieferbar bla bla... Ok. Dann haben Sie eine Teillieferung gemacht aber ich warte noch immer seit 4 Wochen auf ein Teil der Lieferung.

Das ist ja alles noch nicht so schlimm. ABER der Grund warum ich garantiert NIE NIE wieder dort bestelle ist folgender:

Auf Nachfrage waren einige Spinner die ich bestellt habe in 6g nicht lieferbar. Statt dass ich darüber Informiert werde oder die Artikel nachgeliefert wurden haben die einfach die Spinner in 12g versendet. Sowas geht überhaupt nicht! Dieser Laden ist an mich gestorben! Auf nachfrage haben die nur gemeint: "Ja, das haben die im Lager gemacht, damit sich die Bestellung nicht noch weiter verzögert". Toll. Absoluter Saftladen! Nie wieder! Kann ich jedem nur davon abraten!

Grüße,
AltrheinFischer


----------



## AltrheinFischer (27. August 2014)

*AW: angelplatz.de Erfahrungen*

Katastrophe! Bestelle nie wieder bei diesem Laden!
Als ich meine Bestellung getätigt habe war angeblich alles lieferbar. Als ich 1 Woche danach weder Versandbenachrichtigung noch irgendwelche Infos über Verzögerungen bekommen hatte  habe ich da angerufen und nachgehakt. Zumindest der Telefonkontakt war freundlich. Ein Teil sei nicht lieferbar bla bla... Ok. Dann haben Sie eine Teillieferung gemacht aber ich warte noch immer seit 4 Wochen auf ein Teil der Lieferung.

Das ist ja alles noch nicht so schlimm. ABER der Grund warum ich garantiert NIE NIE wieder dort bestelle ist folgender:

Auf Nachfrage waren einige Spinner die ich bestellt habe in 6g nicht lieferbar. Statt dass ich darüber Informiert werde oder die Artikel nachgeliefert wurden haben die einfach die Spinner in 12g versendet. Sowas geht überhaupt nicht! Dieser Laden ist an mich gestorben! Auf nachfrage haben die nur gemeint: "Ja, das haben die im Lager gemacht, damit sich die Bestellung nicht noch weiter verzögert". Toll. Absoluter Saftladen! Nie wieder! Kann ich jedem nur davon abraten!

Grüße,
AltrheinFischer


----------



## FishingSeb (27. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe gestern nochmal einen Versuch gestartet: Ware gestern bestellt, heute schon hier. So ist das OK.


----------



## Carsten83 (27. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hab bisher auch nur gute Erfahrung gehabt. Die Ware kam innerhalb von 3 Tagen und Reklamationen (2 mal ne abgebrochene Rutenspitze (direkt beim Auspacken bzw nach dem ersten Einsatz) - ist wohl nen Herstellungsfehler) wurden anstands- und problemlos angenommen.


----------



## Angler2097 (27. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe da auch nie Probleme gehabt. Wenn's mal ein paar Tage dauert, einfach anrufen. Finde den Shop sehr gut #6


----------



## Kaka (27. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Schließe mich an. War bei denen auch immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## mathei (27. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Kaka schrieb:


> Schließe mich an. War bei denen auch immer sehr zufrieden.



schliesse mich auch an. bisher immer alles top.


----------



## Mikey3110 (28. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hatte vor ein paar Wochen dort eine Rute bestellt. 
War nach drei Werktagen bei mir und ein Rapala Wobbler gab's gratis.
Aufgrund dieses Threads hatte ich dort angerufen und gefrGt, ob die Rute schon unterwegs ist. Hatte eine freundlichd junge Dame am Telefon.
Kann also auch nur sagen: "Top!"


----------



## Eisenhelm (28. August 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hatte vor längerem auch da bestellt. Eine Rute und etwas Kleinkram. Rute war als grün/lieferbar markiert. Mit Kreditkarte bezahlt und auch schnell Bestätigungsmails bekommen. Nach ca. 2 Wochen ohne Versansbenachrichtigung oder Lieferung habe ich da mal angerufen. Die Rute wäre gerade nicht lieferbar, der Hersteller würde aber in max. 2 Wochen liefern. Finde ich schon ein starkes Stück sich in so einer Situation nicht mal beim Kunden zu melden.
Nach weiteren 3 Wochen ohne Nachricht, habe ich wieder angerufen. Die Lieferung des Herstellers werde täglich erwartet. Nach gut 1 Woche wollte ich nochmal fragen wie es aussieht. Da wurde mit gesagt, dass meine Bestellung “eingefroren“ wurde, da die Rute nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Da bin ich dann doch ziemlich sauer am Telefon geworden. Mir wurde auch völliges Unverständnis für mein Missfallen entgegengebracht. Als ob so ein Hergang nichts ungewöhnliches für einen Kunden sein dürfe. Rückerstattung des bereits gezahlten Betrags dauerte dann nochmal über 3 Wochen.

Und der Knaller an der ganzen Sache ist, dass ein Kumpel sich die gleiche Rute 2x ein paar Tage nach meiner Bestellung auch bestellt hat. Und eine Woche, nachdem die Rute nach der mir gegebenen Auskunft gar nicht mehr lieferbar sei, sind seine Ruten bei ihm angekommen.

So was war ja wahrscheinlich ein Einzelfall und ust ja auch schon länger her, aber für mich ist der Laden gestorben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dorschgreifer (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Trotz der Negativberichte dort bestellt.

Donnerstag Mittag bestellt, 
Donnerstag abend Packbestätigung. 
Freitag Feiertag, 
Samstag Versandbestätigung, 
Sonntag Wochenende, 
Montag um 11:00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause angekommen.

Also schneller geht wirklich nicht.#6#6#6#6

Habe Kauf auf Rechnung gewählt und bei so prombter Lieferung natürlich gleich Montag abend auch online überwiesen.


----------



## Dyasound (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Bestelle dort fast nur noch wenn ich es im Laden vor Ort nicht bekommen. Erstens weils günstige Preise sind und den 5% Rabatt-Gutschein kann man auch bei jeder Bestellung nutzen. Und zweitens weil die Lieferzeit von 3 Tagen bisher immer eingehalten wurde. Bestellt wurden Ruten, Rolle, Rucksack, Kleinkram.#6


----------



## ravensith (7. November 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also ich habe am Mittwoch da ne Rute und Rolle bestellt. Um 12 Uhr...Beides Sofort Verfügbar! Seit gestern (Donnerstag) 13 uhr, steht da "In Bearbeitung" - und nun hat sich nix mehr getan...
Soll das deren Ernst sein?
Was heißt in Bearbeitung? Mir dauert das jedenfalls schon zu Lange...Wenn man Versand von Amazon etc gewohnt ist haben die es einfach verkackt.


----------



## Pippa (7. November 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

..........


----------



## ravensith (7. November 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Naja. Wo ist das Problem heut zu Tage. Ich arbeite selber im IT Bereich. Diese ganze Status Sache läuft automatisiert ab. 
Ich würde jede wette annehmen das der Kram nicht verfügbar war. Wäre es verschickt worden hätte ich ne email von dpd bekommen. Läuft bei DHL ja auch so. 

gesendet von meinem z1c mit tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. November 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



ravensith schrieb:


> Naja. Wo ist das Problem heut zu Tage. Ich arbeite selber im IT Bereich. Diese ganze Status Sache läuft automatisiert ab.


Ich arbeite auch in der IT und bin gerade auf Wawi/ERP <-> Online Shop Geschichten spezialisiert. (Auch im Angel-Bereich)

Im optimalen Fall passiert das, ja. Der Großteil aller Online Shops hat so etwas nicht oder nur Semi-Ordentlich gelöst. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind es sehr viele Shops, die den Status gar nicht erst abgleichen. Da wird die Bestellung ins eigene System importiert, verarbeitet und das Thema ist durch.

Keine Ahnung wie Angelplatz das macht.



ravensith schrieb:


> Ich würde jede wette annehmen das der Kram nicht verfügbar war.


Drop-Shipping oder Einkauf bei Bestellung sind nicht ungewöhnlich, jedoch ärgerlich. Allerdings sind erst 2 Tage vergangen, da würde ich mich noch ein wenig in Geduld üben.




ravensith schrieb:


> Wäre es verschickt worden hätte ich ne email von dpd bekommen. Läuft bei DHL ja auch so.


Derartige E-Mail Benachrichtigungen sind "optional" für den Versender. In den meisten Fällen wird das über die eigenen Systeme abgewickelt. Das scheint allgemein eh eher neu zu sein. Habe schon diverse Anbindungen programmiert, erst gestern in einem Gespräch das erste mal so etwas angeboten bekommen.


----------



## ravensith (7. November 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Leute. Ich nehme alles zurück. Paket ist da. Guter laden der allerdings an seinem Benachrichtigungs System arbeiten sollte. Der Status ist immer noch auf in Bearbeitung. 



gesendet von meinem z1c mit tapatalk


----------



## Leon_Hermann (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Wenn bei angelplatz bei den Produkten "längere Lieferzeit" steht kann man die Produkte dann trotzdem bestellen?????ich bitte um Antwort


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Kannst du schon.
Empfehlen kann ich es nicht.
Hab bei Angelplatz.de zwei mal schlechte Erfahrungen bezüglich der Lieferzeit gemacht, bei Produkten die eig. lieferbar waren.

MfG Tobi


----------



## Leon_Hermann (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Wer hat noch Erfahrungen wenn es darum geht???


----------



## welsbauch! (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hi zusammen!
Ich habe dort auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht.Ich habe in 2014  2 Penn Slammer bestellt und wir wollten 2 Wochen später nach Langeland. Die Rollen sind aber nicht wie versprochen zum genannten Lieferungstermin gekommen und ich habe mich telefonisch bei Angelplatz gemeldet. Dort sagte mir dann ein sehr netter Mann am Telefon das DPD die Rollen verloren hätte. Aber warum muß man da nachhaken? Können Die Beschäftigten sich nicht eben melden.Nach dem Telefonat waren die Rollen dann 2Tage später Pünktlich da.


----------



## man1ac (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Muss auchmal berichten, alles durchweg positiv!
Sogar ein Fehlkauf (inkompatible Abstimmung) wurde nach 4 Wochen anstandslos zurückgenommen (2 Wochen Rückgaberecht). Ware war unbenutzt (das war wichtig).
Lediglich den Versand muss ich jetzt tragen.

Zufriedener könnte ich derzeit nicht sein!


----------



## feuergrete (31. März 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo ihr Geschädigten und Ungeschädigten,

ich möchte auch mal meine Erfahrungen über diesen Shop zum Besten geben.

Hatte mir eine Brandungsrute bestellt, war nach einer Woche da. Nicht wie hier schon öfter geschrieben, nach 2 Tagen.
Aber o.k. von Süd nach Nord kann es schon mal länger dauern.#c

Aber jetzt kommt der Oberhammer:
Das Futteral sah schon nicht gerade neu aus.
Das Einzige was von den 3 Teilen neu war, war das Spitzenteil (noch in Tüte).
Die anderen beiden Teile waren total zerkratzt, großflächige Lackschäden, Sand in den Ringen, Sand im Schraubrollenhalter, Metallöse an der Schraubendkappe schon angerostet.

Da hätte ich ja gleich bei Ebay eine Gebrauchte bestellen können die warscheinlich nicht so ausgesehen hätte.

Daraufhin rief ich dort an.
Die nette junge Dame entschuldigte sich und sagte mir dann,
das es sich um ein Auslaufmodell handele.
Wie bitte ?????? #q
Es wurde vorher mit keinster Silbe erwähnt, das Auslaufmodelle als alt und gebraucht einzustufen sind.

Daraufhin habe ich einen Retourenschein angefordert und das Teil zurück geschickt mit der Bitte um sofortige Rückzahlung.
Die Rückzahlung hat dann noch einmal 7 Tage gedauert ohne auch nur eine Mail zwecks Entschuldigung, tut uns leid, bla bla bla, zu senden.;+

Ganz ehrlich Leute, wer seinen Shop so führt, braucht sich über Kritik nicht wundern.|krach:

Wenn mal aus irgendwelchen Gründen etwas nicht rechtzeitig ankommt, kann ich das eventuell noch nachvollziehen (komme aus dem Logistik-Bereich).
Aber dieser Fall geht ja schon in den Bereich vorsätzliche Täuschung und Betrugsversuch.:r

Noch viel Spaß an die "gerne wieder" dort Besteller.
Ich gehöre ab jetzt zu den "nie wieder" dort Besteller.


----------



## DeralteSack (31. März 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

|kopfkrat Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Rute bereits vielleicht schon mal ne Retourenware war?
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der Vorgänger sie ordentlich für nen Angelausflug benutzt und entsprechend unsanft behandelt hat.
Bei der Rücksendung wurde diese dann wahrscheinlich nicht richtig kontrolliert und stand dann einige Zeit herum.
Aber der Vorgänger wollte sein Kohle wiederhaben und man hat es ihm der Einfachkeit halber erstattet, damit der still ist.
Dass die Rute aber benutzt und an sich in einem nicht mehr Rückgabefähigen Zustand war, dass hat der ehemalige Käufer wohl evtl. bewußt nicht beachtet und in der umfangreichen Logistik des nicht gerade kleinen Händlers ist es leider untergegangen.

Schon mal über diese theoretische Möglichkeit nachgedacht, bevor man mal wieder den Blutdruck auf 220 gebracht hat und wieder mal verallgemeinernd jemandem den Ruf schadet, ohne weitere Beweiße für eine evtl. weitere Schuld des Angeklagten zu besitzen? #h


----------



## racoon (31. März 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Schon mal über diese theoretische Möglichkeit nachgedacht, bevor man mal wieder den Blutdruck auf 220 gebracht hat und wieder mal verallgemeinernd jemandem den Ruf schadet, ohne weitere Beweiße für eine evtl. weitere Schuld des Angeklagten zu besitzen? #h



Bei dem oben beschriebenen Fall trägt ganz klar der 'Angeklagte' die Schuld.  Man kann sich das als Verkäufer nicht erlauben, derartig verratzte Retourware als Neuware zu verkaufen. Und wenn der Verkäufer eine Retoure nicht kontrolliert , dann ist er selbst schuld.


----------



## Allrounder27 (31. März 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

In welchem Preisbereich war die Rute?


----------



## DeralteSack (31. März 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Man kann jedoch nicht von "Vorsatz" ausgehen, wessen der Angeklagte ja beschuldigt wird. 
Zitat "feuergrete": "Aber dieser Fall geht ja schon in den Bereich vorsätzliche Täuschung und Betrugsversuch.:r"
Hierzu fehlen die Beweise.#h

Fahrlässige Handlung und mangelhafte Kontrolle stimmt, insofern die Theorie zutreffen sollte.
Vielleicht sollte der Händler, bzw. dessen Angestellte die Waren bei Retoure und auch vor Versand mal prüfen. Besonders vor Versand, wenn die Verpackung schon so desolat ist, wie sie beschrieben wurde und konstant bei Retoure, denn da versucht so mancher Kunde nämlich auch zu betrügen. 

Die Sache ist jedenfalls sehr unschön gelaufen. Schade, dass so etwas vorkommt.

Hatte bisher an sich immer sehr positive Erfahrungen mit diesem Händler. Außer halt mal den Lieferzeiten, die in der Regel bisher immer 6-8 Tage betrugen.


----------



## Cafu (1. April 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe bisher auch nur positive Efahrungen gemacht. Hab dort mit Sicherheit 6-7 Mal bestellt und soweit ist alles super verlaufen. O.K. die Ware wurde jetzt nicht in Amazon-Geschwindigkeit versendet, aber nach der ersten Bestellung wusste man worauf man sich einlässt. Ich habe jetzt keinen Grund dort nicht mehr zu bestellen.


----------



## feuergrete (1. April 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

@ der alte Sack: angeommen du bestellst dir einen Neuwagen in einem Autohaus. Nach einer Woche bringen sie dir das Auto vorbei und du sagst: " oh der hat ja viele Beulen und Kratzer, ich wollte doch keinen Gebrauchten".
Dann sagen die Jungs vom Autohaus: "Schon mal daran gedacht, dass das Auto bereits vielleicht schon mal ne Retourenware war?
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass der Vorgänger es ordentlich für nen Ausflug benutzt und entsprechend unsanft behandelt hat.

Dann möchte ich dein Gesicht sehen.
O.k. das mit dem Vorsatz nehme ich zurück und entschuldige mich dafür.
Mich interessiert aber nicht im Geringsten was für Geschäfte mit dem Vorbesitzer der Rute gelaufen sind.


----------



## feuergrete (1. April 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

@ Allrounder27 , die Rute lag bei 68,... Euronen


----------



## kingandre88 (3. April 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hatte mir auch was dort bestellt...Ne neue Feederute....Alles Top-Top...Sie kam im angegeben Zeitraum und deswegen kann ich ihn weiterempfehlen #6


----------



## Elfchen_19 (12. April 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So, mal wieder alles zur besten Zufriedenheit.

1 x Shimano Rolle, 1 x elektr. Bissanzeiger, Schnur, viele diverse Kleinteile sowie knapp 40 Sbiros in div. Größen am 01.04. bestellt.

Am 10.04. war das Paket vollständig und perfekt verpackt bei mir - und der 5 % Wiederbestellergutschein hatte in der Rechnung seine Berücksichtigung gefunden.

Fazit : Gerne wieder - da weiß man, was man bekommt (bitte immer auf die jeweilige Verfügbarkeit achten) #6:q#6

Grüße aus der Eifel
Eddy #h


----------



## [Zander] (15. April 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Schnur am Montag bestellt, Dienstag war schon der Paketbote da.

Alles zur besten Zufriedenheit!

Dann noch die Option Kauf auf Rechnung, besser gehts wohl kaum

Gruss


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo zusammen,

habe vor 10 Tagen dort das erste Mal bestellt und bin stinksauer:

Ware wird als sofort lieferbar ausgewiesen und bestätigt. Dann passiert 10 Tage gar nichts. Auf meinem Kundenkonto sehe ich, dass plötzlich drei der eigentlich sofort lieferbaren Artikel momentan nicht lieferbar sind. Plötzlich kommt eine Versandbestätigung per Mail, in der jetzt zwei andere Artikel nicht lieferbar sind und „in Kürze“ nachgeliefert werden sollen.

Antworten auf Mails: Fehlanzeige.

Toll, jetzt habe ich zehn Tage umsonst gewartet und stehe ohne die Artikel da, die mir wichtig waren und weshalb ich dort bestellt habe: Rolle und Rute!

Mein Fazit: Unprofessionell bis unseriös - nie wieder werde ich dort bestellen!

Grüße und Petri
R@iner


----------



## Angler2097 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Da haste ja einen ganz schön dicken Hals am Morgen |rolleyes
Bei Angelplatz ruf ich meistens an und frage nach dem Stand der Bearbeitung. Die sind sehr freundlich und hilfsbereit. Es kommt schon mal vor, dass sie einen Artikel z.Z. nicht auf Lager haben. Wenn man sich dann aber meldet, kann man das immer abklären. Ist mMn auch normal, bei den Massen an Artikeln, die die vertreiben. 
Kann bei Angelplatz nur zu einem Anruf raten. Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Shop!


----------



## pergon (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe zwei Mal dort bestellt. Nochmal wird es dazu nicht kommen.
Beim ersten Mal habe ich eine Rute bestellt, zwei Wochen vor meiner Tour nach Holland. Habe vorher telefonisch nachgefragt und mir wurde gesagt, Rute sei auf Lager und würde kurzfristig rausgehen.
Nach 5 Tagen Nachfrage und mir wurde gesagt "Ware sei verpackt und würde gleich rausgehen".
Paar Tage später wieder nachgefragt: Ware beim verpacken beschädigt. War wohl die letzte Rute, beim Großhändler sei aber eine weitere Rute bestellt worden. Zwei Tage vor Abfahrt hab ich die Rute erhalten.

Da ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass dies einfach "Pech" war, hab ich erneut Köder und ähnliches Zubehört gekauft. 9 Tage hat es gedauert, bis das Paket bei mir angekommen ist. "Sofort lieferbar" ist für mich etwas anderes.

Infos vom Händler hätte ich schon erwartet.
Mittlerweile bestelle ich lieber bei den anderen großen Händlern. Ein geringer Aufpreis ist es mir schon wert.


----------



## Carper95 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe heute mal meine erste Bestellung dort getätigt werde dann mal berichten ob alles gut gelaufen ist. 
Habe allerdings 1 min nach meiner Bestellung dort eine Phishing Mail bekommen. Ist ne einfach gefälschte DHL Mail wo man eine Zip datei öffnen soll um den Sendungsverlauf zu sehen...
Allerdings schon komisch um 58 da bestellt um 59 kommt die Mail:/ 
Habe allerdings schon öfters solche Mails bekommen auch in der letzten Zeit. Was meint ihr sollte ich denen das melden oder war es nur Zufall?
Hatte jemand schonmal das selbe Problem?
Gehe davon aus, dass die Mail gefälscht ist, da die über dpd versenden und ja wohl nicht innerhalb einer min am Sonntag bei dhl abgeliefert haben 

Lg Phil


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Letzte Woche Mittwoch ne Rolle dort bestellt.
Lieferzeit war mit 3-6 Tage angegeben.
Letzten Dienstag angerufen und mal gefragt, wann ungefähr geliefert wird.
Die freundliche Dame sagte mir frühestens Freitag.
Daraufhin meinte ich, dass ich die Rolle Donnerstag bräuchte.
Kurzes Tastaturklappern und ein freundliches: “Dann verschicken wir mit Express.“

Kam Donnerstag an. [emoji4]
Besser geht es nicht.

Edit: Der Express-Versand war kostenlos.

P.S.urch die Bestellung dort krieg ich noch 2x Fisch und Fang.


----------



## Carper95 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Möchte hier nochmal nachtragen nach meinem alten Beitrag:
habe seitdem keine zusätzlichen phishing mails bekommen war also wohl blöder zufall#t
Zu meiner Bestellung:
Ich hatte 2 ruten plus ein paar kleinteile bestellt und alles war auf 1-3 tage lieferzeit angegeben was mir wichtig war, da ich am wochenende nach möglichkeit schon losziehen wollte. Doch Montag war plötzlich der lieferstatus der Ruten auf 4-6 tage angegeben und der Schock war natürlich groß...
Auf meinen Anruf hin wurde mir freundlich mitgeteilt, dass von meiner Rute nur 1 auf Lager war und daher die 2. Rute nachbestellt werden musste. Jedoch wurde mir sofort angeboten, dass ich die 2. Rute auch nachgesendet bekommen könnte und das ohne Aufpreis (und da über 99 Eur hab ich eh nichts für den versand bezahlt..)
Das erste Paket kam am Donnerstag (hatte erst am dienstag angerufen bis dahin wurde auf die 2. Rute gewartet also ist das Paket nicht rausgegangen) und das 2. am Freitag also war sogar alles pünktlich da:vik:

Zusammengefasst:
-Günstiger Versand (wo bekommt man schon ruten mit ner transportlänge von 1,8m ohne versand ab 99 Euro?)
-Kostenlose versandaufteilung auf 2 Pakete 
-freundlicher, zuvorkommender Service (der Vorschlag die Lieferung zu splitten kam bevor ich danach gefragt habe #6)

Gerne wieder !

Lg Phil


----------



## topbiss (5. August 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe mir im Februar beim Angelplatz eine Toro NACL gekauft welche aber leider einen Lackplatzer an der Unterseite aufweiste. Darauf hin habe ich mich an die Hotline gewendet und die Retourenmarke per Mail geschickt bekommen. Kurz darauf hin habe ich Ersatz bekommen. 
Nun war ich letzte Woche für zwei Wochen in Norwegen und meine neue Toro kam zum Einsatz. Leider hatte der Freilaufknopf nach einer Woche spiel. Vorgestern habe ich beim Angelplatz angerufen. Kommunikation war wieder top und mir wird eine neue Angelrolle garantiert. Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich wirklich eine neue bekomme oder diese repariert wird. Hoffe nur das die Geschichte mit der Toro schnell und endgültig abgewickelt wird, denn zum zweiten mal einen Artikel zurück zu schicken nervt...... 

Grundsätzlich waren aber meine bisherigen Erfahrungen recht positiv.

+Preise
+Kommunikation/Service 
+Gut strukturierte Website 

-Etwas längere Lieferzeit (könnte an DPD liegen)
-Meist geringe Lagerbestände

Beste Grüße


----------



## oldhesse (5. August 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Moin,

kurz meine Meinung.
Ich hab diverse mal bestellt. Ruten und Kleinzeug. Insgesamt sicher über 1000€ schon bei Angelplatz. Alle Bestellungen liefern problemlos. Bei einer musste ich mal nachhaken, dann wurde die Sendung aufgeteilt.

Besonders gut gefällt mir der schriftliche Service. Emails werden kompetent beantwortet. Nachbestellungen problemlos mit aufgenommen, Restzahlung dann per Überweisung. Das halte ich nicht für selbstverständlich, ist aber sicher auch für die Abwicklung seitens des Anbieters besser handlebar.

Reklamationen hatte ich persönlich noch keine. Deshalb will ich nicht überschwänglich loben. Geschwindigkeit der Versendung je nach Bestellgröße und offensichtlich je nach Jahreszeit zwischen normal und schnell. Ein Tag Bearbeitungszeit sollte man aber schon kalkulieren, ist nicht wie Amazon prime wo es am Ende des Tages relativ sicher an den Paketdienstleister übergeben wird.


----------



## Angler2097 (5. August 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich kann auch nichts Schlechtes über den Shop sagen. Bei Fragen habe ich immer die Hotline angerufen. Die sind wirklich bemüht und bisher gab es nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Schwedenangler (6. August 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich war bei meinen Bestellungen bis jetzt immer zufrieden ! Schnell , unkompliziert und ohne jegliche Probleme !
So sollte es sein .


----------



## Dakarangus (6. August 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hatte eine Reklamation an einer Rute,ein Ring war schief angewickelt, wurde umgehend behoben und retour versand war alles problemlos.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Oh je, warum hab ich den Thread vorher nicht entdeckt....


Gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse wie der Laden läuft? Hab gestern vormittag ne Technium 300SFD bestellt. War halt um einiges günstiger und vorallem als "sofort Lieferbar" gekennzeichnet. 
Und das ist auch auf der Auftragsbestätigung nochmal vermerkt.....(hat aber wohl nix zu heissen, ne^^).


Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt....


----------



## brandungsteufel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Mach dir keinen Kopp habe da 3 mal in letzten Monat bestellt. Gab überhaupt kein Problem und der Preis war auch top.

Versand hätte schneller sein können, aber nicht alle sind Amazon.

LG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## hanzz (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Oh je, warum hab ich den Thread vorher nicht entdeckt....
> 
> 
> Gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse wie der Laden läuft? Hab gestern vormittag ne Technium 300SFD bestellt. War halt um einiges günstiger und vorallem als "sofort Lieferbar" gekennzeichnet.
> ...


Ruf da mal an und frag, ob da vielleicht was schneller geht.
Hab ich auch getan. Haben die mir dann per express auf deren Kosten geschickt.


----------



## brandungsteufel (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Komisch ist nur das da jetzt eine Lieferzeit von 3-6 Wochen für die Technium 3000 SFD steht. Hoffe deine war die letzte im Bestand.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Jo das hatte mich auch gewundert - wobei da nun 3-6 Werktage stehen und nicht Wochen.


Aber berufen könnte ich mich ja auf die Auftragsbestätigung:


http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/newlehujy894c.jpg



Glaub ich muss da dennoch mal anrufen....sind sonst nur wilde spekulationen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Gibt es inzwischen neue Erkenntnisse wie der Laden läuft?


Ja, und es ist relativ wenig schlimm 
So ein bischen Adventure-Shopping ist das bei Angelplatz wohl immer noch, seht selbst! :m

Da ich es nicht eilig hatte und eben ein seltener werdender Rollenrestartikel dort günstig angeboten wurde,
hab ich den samt Bestellwertauffüllung mit mal wieder benötigten Schnüren auf kostenfreien Versand-Level bestellt.

31.08. Mail Angelplatz
Ihre Bestellung ist eingegangen

u.a. bestellt laut Mailorderaufstellung:
Berkley Trilene Fluorocarbon Transparent 0,30 50m 
Lieferzeit 3-6 Werktage
sonst alles andere sofort lieferbar

07.09. Mail Angelplatz
leider haben wir vom Hersteller erfahren, dass der von ihnen gewünschte Artikel Berkley Trilene Fluo Trans 0,30 50m aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde

Hin und her nach Alternative andere Stärke etc. gemailt ...

14.09. Mail Angelplatz
Die Schnur Berkley Trilene Fluo Trans 0,30 50m wäre lieferbar.

Ja die wollte ich doch eigentlich 

15.09. Mail Angelplatz
Ihre Bestellung wurde versandt

wird also schon gemacht wenn ... 

immerhin kam noch ein:
Ihr Rabattcode für Ihre nächste Bestellung
mit Speck fängt man Mäuse.


----------



## Fr33 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So Leute..... heute spät heim gekommen und endlich liegt da ein Päckchen von Angeplatz.de ...

Angeblich bereits am Donnerstag Abend versendet... naja egal kam ja an. Versandkarton ohne Beschädigung.....schon mal gut.

Dann den Shimano Karton gesehen und der sah aus, als hat den jmd nicht mehr richtig zu bekommen. Auch egal.... aufgemacht und die Rolle + Espule raus geholt....

So, nun sitzt ich gerade bisi unentschlossen und auch leicht genervt vor ner Rolle (100€), die augenscheinlich dermaßen gequetscht wurde, dass sich die E-Spule und der Rollenbügel etwas zu lieb hatten.....

Aber ggf kann das mal einer Bestätigen, dass es kein neues Shimano Feature ist, sondern der Schnurfangbügel echt einen weg bekommen hat. Will da auch nicht drann rum biegen... ist nicht mein Job....

Hier mal die Bilder:


----------



## geomujo (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Na ich glaub da ist was schief gelaufen. Sie sieht kein Original-Bügel aus - auch nicht bei Shimano.
Hatte mal einen ähnlichen Fall einer billigen Sorön, bei der der Bügel insgesamt zu sehr nach unten hing. Die hatte bestimmt auch n Schuss weg, aber war sonst noch technisch in ordnung sodass ich keine Reklamation veranlasste. Auch hier war der Bügel an sich unbeschädigt, nur die Halterung hatte wohl was abbekommen. Bei deiner Rolle sieht das schon anders aus 

Der Bügel war einer der Hauptgründe mich gegen Shimano zu entscheiden. Viel zu dünn und filigran. Schau dir mal den Bügel einer Mag Pro Extreme an. 3mm Titan-Röhre. Wenn dann bricht die Halterung, nicht der Bügel.


----------



## Kaka (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Der Bügel ist völlig deformiert wenn ich das mit meiner Rarenium und Biomaster vergleiche. Sofort zurückschicken!

Allgemein ist das schade was man teilweise geliefert bekommt. Bei meiner Rarenium war der Karton hinten sogar zerrissen. Alles andere war tip top, trotzdem ärgert mich sowas. 

P.S War nicht Angelplatz. Nicht dass das falsch verstanden wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also hier sieht der gut und anders aus! :m
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41iFz8Y1v8L._SY300_QL70_.jpg

:g Also Retoure und Mängelrüge ...


----------



## Fr33 (6. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Beiträge. Also hat die doch nen Schuss weg bekommen (und das leider vor dem Einpacken, da das Paket absolut in Ordnung war). Ich war mir nicht sicher und wollte da kein Fass aufmachen.

Hab hier nur ne 2500er Exage liegen und da sieht der Bügel auch etwas besser aus . War mein erster Eindruck also doch nicht so verkehrt...

Schade, erste Bestellung und gleich ne Reklamation, weil keiner mal in den Kasten geguckt hatte (der gar nicht richtig zu ging) um zu schauen was er einpackt 

EDIT:

Mir grad mal Bilder vom Unboxing anderer Techniums dieser Modellreihe angeschaut. Bei meiner frisch ausgepackten fehlen diese Plastik Schutzkappen an den Gelenken.... Und die Packung mit der E-Spule wurde auch schon mehrfach auf und zu gemacht (erkennt man an den schön eingerissenen und bereits weichen Kanten)....






Bin nicht begeistert.... werde ich mal ne Mail fertig machen, raus schicken und morgen Mittag mal anrufen.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So, Rücksendeschein liegt gerade vor mir... Rolle geht also zurück. Mal hoffen, dass die ne andere da haben, sonst gibts halt Geld zurück...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Etwas komisch ist der Laden schon - da scheint einiges durcheinander zu laufen. 
Mitte September hab ich ne Rolle bestellt - 3 Tage später war die da - am 24.9. habe ich Geld überwiesen und der Kauf war abgeschlossen. 

Letzte Woche bekam ich ne Mail, das meine Rolle erst im November geliefert werden kann (obwohl schon längst da) und gestern kam ne Mail mit Zahlungserinnerung. 

Intern scheint es da etwas zu hapern...


----------



## Fr33 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So inzwischen ist einiges passiert. Hatte Bilder gemacht und diese mit ner aussagekräftigen Email an den Service geschickt. Am selben Tag kam dann die DHL Paketmarke und eine Standartemail von wegen "..Ware wird dann von uns geprüft... ob eine Reklamation gerechtfertigt ist.... bla bla... Garantieleistung oder nicht..."

Hab dann angerufen und ne nette junge Dame am Telefon gehabt. Ihr das ganze nochmal erklärt und auch darauf hin gewiesen, dass in dem Falle wohl nix mehr geprüft werden müsse. Den Seitenhieb mit ungeprüfter Kundenretourware habe ich ebenfalls angesprochen... aber keine Stellungnahme. Eig wollte ich die Rolle nur ausgetauscht haben... muss aber beim Hersteller geordert werden. Lieferzeit mal locker 14 Tage bis die Rolle wieder bei mir ist. (sofern überhaupt beim Hersteller verfügbar) und die schicke die neue Rolle erst los, wenn die Retoure eingetroffen ist...also im schlechtesten Falle mal 3 Wochen....

Hab das komplett storniert.... leider. Aber auch hier vom Shop kein Sorry wegen der defekten und offensichtlich von jmd retourniere Ware. 

Immerhin ist seit heute morgen die PayPal Rückzahlung da. Schade... aber auch ich werde hier leider nicht mehr bestellen.


----------



## Mefo-nord (23. November 2015)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Normalerweise poste ich hier selten etwas, aber nun möchte ich meine Erfahrungen mit ANgelplatz.de einmal kundtun.

 Seit etwa 1,5 Jahren bin ich Kunde dort. Ich habe dort sehr viel hochwertige Ruten in der Preislage 300,00 EUR Plus + Rollen geordert, nach ca. 3 Wochen waren sie auch bei mir. Dies hat mich nicht gestört, da ich das Material auch nicht sofort gebraucht habe. Ausschlaggebend war, dass ich hier "offene Rechnung" wählen konnte, mir die Ware ansehen ohne in Vorleistung zu treten.

 Beim letzten Mal im September ging das automatisch gar nicht mehr. Da hatte ich bei der Hotline angerufen und da hieß es, wir stellen das gleich auf offene Rechnung um, was auch geklappt hat.

 Am vergangenen Wochenende habe ich nun wieder eine Vanquish 4000 F unter Berücksichtigung des Gutscheines für 332,02EUR bestellt. Auf meine E-Mail ob denn dies wieder umgestellt werden würde bzw. könnte, bekam ich heute die Antwort, dass bei Bestellungen ab 300.00 EUR prinzipiell über Vorkasse oder Paypal läuft. 
 Dies kann nicht sein, da ich in der Vergangenheit immer auf Rechnung dort auch über 300 EUR bestellt habe und alle meine Käufe immer zeitnah bezahlt habe. |bigeyes#q#q

 Insgesamt scheinen die dort ein wenig Komisch zu sein. Ich werde die Vorkasse leisten, denn zu diesem Preis bekomme ich die Vanquish nirgends woanders.:vik: Ich glaube die haben einige Zahlungsausfälle von Kunden, wo die dem Geld hinterher laufen.

 Das ist mein Eindruck mit Angelplatz.de|rolleyes

 Christian


----------



## MarcusS. (14. Februar 2016)

*Erfahrung angelplatz.de*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 

mich würde mal interessieren wie eure Erfahrungen mit angelplatz.de so sind. 

Meine sind folgende :

Am 23.01.16  2 Ruten + 2 Rollen bestellt. Zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung alles sofort lieferbar. Dann nach 2 Tagen Nachfrage meinerseits ob das Packet schon unterwegs ist da es für den Urlaub geplant war. Erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt wurde mir mitgeteilt das, dass Packet noch nicht unterwegs ist da eine Rolle plötzlich doch nicht lieferbar war. Das Packet wurde dann doch versendet mit dem Hinweis das die fehlenden Rolle nachgeliefert wird. Nun wurde die 2. Rolle gestern endlich geliefert und wieder nur Murks! Auf den ersten Blick sieht man das die Achse total krum ist. (besonders wenn der Spulenkopf drauf ist) 

Ich habe die Nase von dem laden langsam echt voll und bin extrem enttäuscht! 
[emoji35] [emoji36]


----------



## Purist (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung angelplatz.de*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Nun wurde die 2. Rolle gestern endlich geliefert und wieder nur Murks! Auf den ersten Blick sieht man das die Achse total krum ist. (besonders wenn der Spulenkopf drauf ist)
> 
> Ich habe die Nase von dem laden langsam echt voll und bin extrem enttäuscht!



War die Rolle OVP? Falls ja: Was soll der Händler dafür können, dass die Rolle Murks ist? 

Bezüglich AP: Schon x-mal dort bestellt, auch Waren die nicht sofort lieferbar waren (angegebene Lieferzeit: 3-6 Tage) und bislang ist immer alles innerhalb von einer Woche gut verpackt angekommen.


----------



## MarcusS. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung angelplatz.de*

Ja die Rolle war ovp. Also ich bin der Meinung das man schon einmal schauen sollte was man verpackt und verschickt. Das ist ein offensichtlicher Mangel der sofort ins Auge fällt. Zudem betrug die Lieferzeit wie oben schon geschrieben 3 Wochen. So lange hätte übrigens die komplette Lieferung gedauert wenn ich nicht nachgefragt hätte!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kaka (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung angelplatz.de*

Dann beschwert sich der nächste, dass die Verpackung schon mal geöffnet war. Aber ich verstehe dich schon auch. 

Prinzipiell kaufe ich immer nur noch per Rechnung. Geht ja bei den meisten mittlerweile. Auch bei Angelplatz. Dann erspart man sich zumindest den Stress mit dem vorab gezahlten Geld, falls eine Lieferung länder dauert oder fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung angelplatz.de*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Zudem betrug die Lieferzeit wie oben schon geschrieben 3 Wochen.



Unter den rechtlichen Begriff des Betruges fallen keine verlängerten Lieferzeiten... 

Ich habe mitAngelpatz mehrmals gute Erfahrungeg gemacht, es war auch einmal eine Rücksendung wegen eines Defektes dabei, wurde von angeplatz anstandslos behoben.

Es gibt auch einen extra Threat dazu.


----------



## MarcusS. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung angelplatz.de*



Dakarangus schrieb:


> Unter den rechtlichen Begriff des Betruges fallen keine verlängerten Lieferzeiten...
> 
> Ich habe mitAngelpatz mehrmals gute Erfahrungeg gemacht, es war auch einmal eine Rücksendung wegen eines Defektes dabei, wurde von angeplatz anstandslos behoben.
> 
> Es gibt auch einen extra Threat dazu.


Einmal bitte richtig lesen [emoji6] die Rede ist hier in keinem Fall von Betrug sondern die leiferzeit betrug 3 Wochen!


----------



## Dakarangus (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ah ok.

Ich habe es anders gelesen da es ja generell heute Trend ist, Artikel und andere Hilfswörter wegzulassen und Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist auch out |supergri


----------



## Purist (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Erfahrung angelplatz.de*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Ja die Rolle war ovp. Also ich bin der Meinung das man schon einmal schauen sollte was man verpackt und verschickt.



Einerseits gibt's Kundschaft die "Aufgerissenes" nicht gern geschickt bekommt, zum anderen bekommst du die niedrigen Preise auch, weil dort nicht überall die Funktion von jedem einzelnen Produkt getestet wird. Das ist bei so gut wie allen Versendern so, bis hin zum großen Amazon, und die Retouren sind auch deswegen eigentlich überall kostenfrei, falls eben Defekte vorliegen. 



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Zudem betrug die Lieferzeit wie oben schon geschrieben 3 Wochen.



Auch das kann vorkommen, bei jedem Händler, der etwas nicht auf Lager hat. 



MarcusS. schrieb:


> So lange hätte übrigens die komplette Lieferung gedauert wenn ich nicht nachgefragt hätte!



Was auch legitim ist, solange es nicht den AGB widerspricht. Teillieferungen kosten nun einmal den Händler extra, wenn er die nicht auf den Kunden umlegt, versandkostenfrei hin- oder her.


----------



## MarcusS. (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ja dann darf ich aber bei der Bestellung nicht angeben das der Artikel sofort lieferbar ist!!! Das war der einzige Grund warum ich dort bestellt habe. Und zum Thema aufgerissen. Ich kann eine Verpackung öffnen ohne sie zu beschädigen. Eine genaue Prüfung erwarte ich auch nicht aber wenigstens eine rein optische und dort hätte das sofort auffallen müssen. Ich bin selbst in einem Großunternehmen als Mitarbeiter der Qualitätssicherung tätig und so ein Service am Kunden ist absolut inakzeptabel. Zudem kommt es scheinbar sehr häufig vor wenn ich mir den Verlauf des threads hier ansehe.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Das passiert halt mal beim Kauf eines Massenprodukts, welches der Hersteller nicht gerade bei seinen Top Produkten listet, um das mal freundlich zu formulieren. Je höher der Umsatz mit solchen Produkten ist, umso größer die Wahrscheinlichkeit.

Jetzt reklamiere mal den Schaden und lass dir die Rolle austauschen.

Und für die Zukunft kann ich dir raten, vielleicht nicht so sehr auf den Preis zu achten und bei bewährt guten Händler zu kaufen. #h


----------



## Relgna (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Das Problem ist das AP die Lieferung bei Fehlartikel zurück hält.
Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit AP da sie auch auf Rechnung versenden.
Ich bestelle dort auch jedoch das wenn fehlartikel da sind diese die Lieferung nicht verzöger darf, sondern ich diese nochmals bestelle oder mir wo anders besorge.


----------



## Fr33 (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Mal was zu der Rolle und OVP. Ich hatte bisher KEINE Rolle in Original Verpackung erhalten, wo diese eingeschweißt oder verklebt war. Und ich habe hier von Shimano, Spro, DAM, Sänger TTS usw. alles daheim. Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich da ne Umverpackung mit Siegel etc. dabei hatte. 

Bei Angelplatz prüfen die anscheinend einfach ihre Rückläufer nicht und schicken die grade wieder dem nxt Besteller zu. Entweder ohne böse Absicht - oder (das will ich nicht behaupten) nach dem Motto, irgendeiner wird's schon behalten....


----------



## pennfanatic (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Moin,
Habe vor ca. 2 Jahren mehrere rollen bei angelplatz de bestellt und geliefert bekommen.
(     meistens spro rollen  ) hatte nie Probleme, Zufall oder glück gehabt.
Aber in 2 Jahren kann sich ja viel ändern.


----------



## MarcusS. (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hier mal die Antwort auf meine Reklamationsmail. Nicht mal eine Entschuldigung! Da sieht man doch mal wie wichtig denen der Kunde scheinbar ist. 

Sehr geehrter Herr S. ,
*

ich habe Ihnen einen Paketschein an Ihre Email – Adresse geschickt. Diesen drucken Sie bitte aus und kleben den Schein auf das Paket, so können Sie uns die Ware versandkostenfrei zurückschicken.*

Wir tauschen Ihnen den Artikel aus.
*

Für Fragen stehen wir natürlich  per Email gerne zur Verfügung.




Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jens.buettner (15. Februar 2016)

Mensch Marcus,
Du bist nicht deren einziger Kunde. Du kannst die defekte Rolle kostenlos wegschicken und bekommst eine neue nehme ich an. 
Kauf in Zukunft woanders und verlängere dein Leben indem du dich weniger ärgerst. 
Manchmal holt einen der geile Geiz schneller ein als man denkt...


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Und genau aus diesem Grund kaufe ich beim Händler! Ich weiß was ich kaufe und falls es Probleme gibt, lege ich ihm das Teil auf die Theke. Darüber hinaus macht mein Händler bessere Preise als jeglicher Internethändler.. Und warum? Weil man mit ihm sprechen kann!!


----------



## MarcusS. (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hi, also das was ich hier mache ist kein aufregen sondern ich berichte nur meine Erfahrungen so wie es der thread schon aussagt.  Ich finde auch die Argumentation kauf dir lieber was teureres sehr dünn. (ich habe in meinem Equipment einige Combos die 400€ Wert sind das tut aber nichts zur Sache) die Rollen sind zum überbrücken der Schonzeit und für die 1-2 Monate brauche ich kein highend Geschirr. Davon mal abgesehen kann ich doch trotzdem einen normalen service erwarten oder nicht. Ich meine wenn ich mir nen VW bestelle und ich bekomme ein mit 3 Rädern sagt mir doch auch keiner sieh das mal nicht so eng hast nunmal kein Bugatti bestellt. Wie schon erwähnt schreibe ich hier nur um meine persönliche Erfahrung mit dem Anbieter zu schildern und diese mit euch zu teilen. Dafür ist doch ein Forum da. Wenn bei eurer Lieferung alles glatt ging ist das doch cool und erspart euch lästige Mails und Besuche bei der Post. 

Gruß Marcus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fr33 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und genau aus diesem Grund kaufe ich beim Händler! Ich weiß was ich kaufe und falls es Probleme gibt, lege ich ihm das Teil auf die Theke. Darüber hinaus macht mein Händler bessere Preise als jeglicher Internethändler.. Und warum? Weil man mit ihm sprechen kann!!




Freut mich, dass es bei deinem Händler funktioniert. Darf man aber nicht verallgemeinern.


Viele Händler (stationär) reagieren extrem angepisst, wenn man auch nur das Wort Preis+Internet in den Zusammenhang bringt. Ich hab logischerweise auch schon lokal gekauft - und bin bei Reklamationen meist dermaßen übel gescheitert. Da sehe ich keinen Mehrwert in dem Aufpreis beim Händler vor Ort....


----------



## ayron (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass es bei deinem Händler funktioniert. Darf man aber nicht verallgemeinern.
> 
> 
> Viele Händler (stationär) reagieren extrem angepisst, wenn man auch nur das Wort Preis+Internet in den Zusammenhang bringt. Ich hab logischerweise auch schon lokal gekauft - und bin bei Reklamationen meist dermaßen übel gescheitert. Da sehe ich keinen Mehrwert in dem Aufpreis beim Händler vor Ort....



Ich kenne es so und so. Kaufe meist im Internet, aber auch im Laden, wenn der Preis Fair ist. Gibt gute Läden mit guter Beratung, aber auch welche die 0 Ahnung haben.
Bsp. Kumpel wurde ne Balzer mit IM12 angedreht, zum Jiggen. Weil IM12 das beste auf dem Markt ist.
Bei nem anderen Laden wurde mir diese Rute als sehr weiche Rute zum Wobbeln gezeigt, selbst dafür war sie mir noch zu schwabblig.
In einem anderen Laden darf man die Ruten ohne Anwesenheit des Verkäufers nicht mal anfassen|bigeyes

@TE sowas passiert......


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2016)

Ich brauche nichtmal nen Internetpreis nennen und er ist meist günstiger.. Auch 10-20 Euro kommt es auch nicht drauf an.. Vor allem wenn man da noch nen Kaffee trinken und quatschen kann.. Das macht es doch auch aus..


----------



## Andal (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Einmal in einen Laden rumpeln und dann gleich schachern, wie ein maghrebinischer Teppichhändler, ist auch nicht gemeint und schon gar nicht das Mittel zum Zweck. Stammkunde sein heißt das Zauberwort!


----------



## Vinho (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Bestimmte Dinge kaufe ich ebenfalls lieber beim Händler meines Vertrauens, der aber auch nicht immer alles hat oder besorgen kann. Bei Angelplatz.de finde ich neben der unheimlich schnellen Reaktionszeit auf Anfragen per Kontaktformular sehr gut, dass man bei Bestellabschluss immer gleich einen 5%-Rabattcode für die nächste Order bekommt und - vor allem - dass man dort nach wie vor noch bei einem Warenwert von > 40 € kostenfrei retournieren kann. So kann man größere Sachen auch mal ohne Mehrkosten quasi zur Ansicht/Auswahl bestellen.


----------



## laraist (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich bestelle auch regelmäßig, wenn es um Köder geht, bei Angelplatz und kann nicht meckern.


----------



## MarcusS. (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So kleiner Zwischenstand nach dem weitere 10 Tage vergangen sind. Die defekt gelieferte Rolle wurde am 16.02 zurück geschickt. Bis heute habe ich keinerlei Info bekommen wie und wann der Vorfall geklärt wird. Auf eine funktionierende Rolle wie bestellt warte ich jetzt seit dem 23.01 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rxlxhx (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Eine Bestellung war mies,die zweite in Ordnung,die dritte wieder langsam und eine vierte Bestellung lahmt ebenso. Alle Artikel waren als sofort Lieferbar markiert,nun zeigt mir die Seite jedoch den Status "längere Lieferzeit" an. Und Tschüß AP,da gebe ich woanders lieber ein paar Taler mehr aus ...


----------



## mittellandchannel (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich bestelle gerne dort!

Ich vergleiche viele Preise anderer Shops und Angelplatz.de ist echt (oft?) am günstigsten. 

Die letze Lieferung ließ allerdings rund neun Tage auf sich warten, da eine Rute nicht verfügbar war. Habe zum Kauf erneut eine 5 % Gutschein und 1000 m Karpfenschnur im Wert von 20 € bekommen. Top!


----------



## Gummix (31. August 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich wollte schon öfters bei Angelplatz.de was bestellen.
Leider sit die Seite bei mir so langsam (und nur diese Seite), das es fast nicht möglich ist da was zu kaufen.

Zu Angelgeschäften:
Ich war mal in einem kleinen Geschäft in Geldern.
Da habe ich mitbekommen wie der Verkäufer zu jemanden, der eine Rolle hatte die 140m 0,20 Schnur fasst, das er ihm da eigentlich keine Geflochtene 0,13 draufspulen will. 
Mit der Begründung, dass nur 50m von der Schnur da drauf gehen würden und es sich nicht lohnen würde. Der Kunde solle lieber die tolle Okuma Rolle da kaufen.

Vielleicht bin ich ja blöd, aber wenn ich 140m an 0,2 Mono drauf bekomme (und die geht da drauf, ich habe die Rolle auch), dann bekomme ich bestimmt auch 140m an geflochtener 0,13 drauf, selbst wenn die was dicker ausfällt.
Dann sind die Sachen Teilweise doppelt so teuer wie im Netz. Bei guter Beratung würde ich ja noch 30-50% verstehen aber so.... Ne!


----------



## Peter_Piper (31. August 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe bisher nur einmal bei angelplatz bestellt. Lief alles reibungslos. Auch der Seitenaufbau - weniger als 1 Sekunde! (gerade probiert)

Bei den Händlern vor Ort ist es wie mit allem, es gibt Gute und weniger Gute. Wenn dir der Händler nicht zusagt, dann geh zum nächsten!


----------



## Amigo-X (12. September 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Moin, ich habe einmal bei angelplatz.de bestellt. Das erste und das letzte mal. Es handelte sich um ABU Multirollen welche angeblich vorrätig sind, wurde mir sogar telefonisch bestätigt. Der Preis lag 50 € unter den anderen von anderen Anbietern. Nach 4 Wochen vergeblichen warten und Hinhaltungen von angelplatz.de hab ich die Bestellung storniert und bei einem örtlichen Angelladen bestellt. Nach einer Woche waren die Rollen da, ich hab dort übrigens den gleichen Preis wie bei angelplatz.de bekommen.  Es ist leider oft so, das wenn man bestimmte Angelsachen im www sucht, und einen guten Preis findet, kommt oft der Haken. Ausverkauft, nicht lieferbar etc.. Blabla. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tinca52 (13. September 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## Rxlxhx (13. September 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe mich mittlerweile daran gewöhnt, das aus Grün nach der Bestellung auch mal Rot werden kann. Daher kaufe ich dringend benötigtes Kleinzeug (kaum teurer wie bei AP) im örtlichen Angelladen.


MfG Rilehx


----------



## Carpdr (15. September 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe die Tage zum ersten Mal dort bestellt.

 Das hat alles Prima geklappt. 2 Tage nach Bestellung hatte ich alles zuhause.

 Gruß


----------



## Gummix (15. September 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Also,
ich hatte jetzt auch was Bestellt (warn auch ein paar Orange Artikel dabei).

Am Samstag Abend bestellt, Dienstag versendet, Mittwoch angekommen.

Top


----------



## mathias160888 (15. September 2016)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Hallo zusammen,

 @ Gummix 
 Vielleicht solltest du mal mit Lothar sprechen in Geldern. Bin seit gut 2 Jahren beim Ihm Kunde und wurde bis heute nicht enttäuscht. Ich brauche zwar selten Dinge aus seinem Laden aber er bestellt mir immer das was ich brauche zu einem wirklich fairen Kurs. Ich fahre gerne zu Ihm.

 Grüße
 Mathias


----------



## FranzJosef (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Das zweite Mal bei Angelplatz.de bestellt, *NIE WIEDER*!!

Artikel am 17.03. per Kreditkarte bezahlt. Angebene Lieferfrist 3-7 Werktage. Am 8. Werktag (heute) nachgefragt, wo die Lieferung bleibt.

Antwort:
"Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,

leider haben wir heute vom Hersteller die Information erhalten, dass sich der Liefertermin für den von Ihnen gewünschten Artikel voraussichtlich auf die 25. Kalenderwoche verschiebt.

Wir möchten uns bei Ihnen für die Verzögerung entschuldigen. Sollte Ihnen die Wartezeit zu lange sein, beraten unsere Mitarbeiter Sie gerne, um mit Ihnen eine Alternative zu finden. Antworten Sie uns einfach auf diese E-Mail oder kontaktieren Sie uns telefonisch."


25. Kalenderwoche ist 19.6. bis 25.6.!!!

Ey hallo?!?!?!? Dann dürfen sie das Zeug nicht verkaufen!

V.a. kommt bei mir noch dazu, dass ich die Wathose arbeitstechnisch benötige....


Nie wieder.


Ich weiß wo ich kaufe, da gab's noch NIE Probleme, scheiss auf die €10. Boah ey... :r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## FranzJosef (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

AGB von Angelplatz, dann kann jeder überlegen, ob er/sie da wirklich bestellen will:

§ 1 Vertragsschluss
(1) Indem *der Kunde* eine Bestellung absendet, *gibt* er *ein Angebot* im Sinne des § 145 BGB *ab*. Der Kunde erhält eine Bestätigung des Empfangs der Bestellung per e-Mail, in welcher die Bestellung des Kunden aufgeführt wird. *Die Bestätigungs-Mail stellt keine Annahme des Angebots dar*, sondern dokumentiert den Eingang der Bestellung beim Anbieter.

(2) *Die Darstellung der Produkte im Onlineshop stellt kein rechtlich bindendes Angebot, sondern einen unverbindlichen Online-Katalog dar*. Durch Anklicken des Buttons „Kaufen“ / „zahlungspflichtig bestellen“ *geben Sie eine verbindliche Bestellung der im Warenkorb enthaltenen Waren ab*. *Die Bestätigung des Eingangs der Bestellung* folgt unmittelbar nach dem Absenden der Bestellung und *stellt* noch* keine Vertragsannahme dar.* Wir können Ihre Bestellung durch Versand einer Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail oder durch Auslieferung der Ware innerhalb von zwei Tagen annehmen.


Heisst auf deutsch:

Der Kunde muss in jedem Fall alles immer zahlen.

*Ob, wann, wie Angelplatz.de eine Gegenleistung erfüllt obliegt allein Ihnen! Es gibt keinerlei Anspruch auf Erfüllung der Bestellung oder Liefertermin, oder oder oder... *


----------



## Nuesse (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ist das Widerrufsrecht abgeschafft worden .?


----------



## el.Lucio (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Wo ich grad Angleplatz.de lese,
Kam am Freitag so an #q
Hab direkt ne Mail geschrieben und nen Retoure Schein bekommen. Mal schauen wann ich mein Geld wieder hab.


----------



## FranzJosef (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Nein, Widerrufsrecht wurde nicht abgeschafft.

Gegenfrage:
Steht neuerdings im Widerrufsrecht Entschädigung für Zeitverlust drin?


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wo ich grad Angleplatz.de lese,
> Kam am Freitag so an #q
> Hab direkt ne Mail geschrieben und nen Retoure Schein bekommen. Mal schauen wann ich mein Geld wieder hab.



Ringe schief ?


----------



## el.Lucio (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Ringe schief ?



Jepp, aber in alle Richtungen


----------



## Purist (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Bruno_BG schrieb:


> Der Kunde muss in jedem Fall alles immer zahlen.
> 
> *Ob, wann, wie Angelplatz.de eine Gegenleistung erfüllt obliegt allein Ihnen! Es gibt keinerlei Anspruch auf Erfüllung der Bestellung oder Liefertermin, oder oder oder... *



Entschuldige, aber diese Klauseln, mit all ihren Details, hat jeder Onlineversender in den AGB stehen, die Vorabzahlungen sind auch normal. Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



el.Lucio schrieb:


> Wo ich grad Angleplatz.de lese,
> Kam am Freitag so an #q
> Hab direkt ne Mail geschrieben und nen Retoure Schein bekommen. Mal schauen wann ich mein Geld wieder hab.



Das kann auch beim Transport passiert sein. Da kann dann AP nix dafür ....


----------



## Zander Jonny (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Das kann auch beim Transport passiert sein. Da kann dann AP nix dafür ....



Wirklich nicht!

Und wenn doch dann müssen sie es besser verpacken.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Woher willst du das wissen?


----------



## FranzJosef (29. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Purist schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber diese Klauseln, mit all ihren Details, hat jeder Onlineversender in den AGB stehen, die Vorabzahlungen sind auch normal. Wo ist dein Problem?


Ich entschuldige, denn Du irrst Dich, sie sind NICHT normal.

_Normale Online-Shop-AGB:
2. Vertragspartner, Vertragsschluss
Der Kaufvertrag kommt zustande mit XXX.

*Mit Einstellung der Produkte in den Online-Shop geben wir (Händler, Anm.d.A.) ein verbindliches Angebot zum Vertragsschluss über diese Artikel ab.* Sie können unsere Produkte zunächst unverbindlich in den Warenkorb legen und Ihre Eingaben vor Absenden Ihrer verbindlichen Bestellung jederzeit korrigieren, indem Sie die hierfür im Bestellablauf vorgesehenen und erläuterten Korrekturhilfen nutzen. Der Vertrag kommt zustande, indem Sie durch Anklicken des Bestellbuttons das Angebot über die im Warenkorb enthaltenen Waren annehmen. Unmittelbar nach dem Absenden der Bestellung erhalten Sie noch einmal eine Bestätigung per E-Mail.
_
Normal ist, dass man Dinge verkauft, die man auch besitzt.


----------



## FranzJosef (29. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

"2.3 _Der* V**erkäufer kann* das Angebot des Kunden_ innerhalb von fünf Tagen *annehmen*,

-indem er dem Kunden eine schriftliche Auftragsbestätigung oder eine Auftragsbestätigung in Textform (Fax oder E-Mail) übermittelt, wobei insoweit der Zugang der Auftragsbestätigung beim Kunden maßgeblich ist, oder
-indem er dem Kunden die bestellte Ware liefert, wobei insoweit der Zugang der Ware beim Kunden maßgeblich ist, oder
-*indem er den Kunden nach Abgabe von dessen Bestellung zur Zahlung auffordert.*"

DAS ist normal.
Wenn ich eine bestimmte Ware bezahlt habe, geht der Verkäufer mit mir einen Vertrag ein.
> Bei Angelplatz.de ist das eben nicht der Fall. D.h. der Käufer  muss bezahlen, damit er ein Angebot unterbreitet und dann entscheidet Angelplatz, was sie machen. Und das empfinde ich als unverschämt.


----------



## Purist (29. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Bruno_BG schrieb:


> > Bei Angelplatz.de ist das eben nicht der Fall. D.h. der Käufer  muss bezahlen, damit er ein Angebot unterbreitet und dann entscheidet Angelplatz, was sie machen. Und das empfinde ich als unverschämt.



Kannst du bei den anderen Versandhändlern, die das nicht so machen, auch Waren bestellen, die nicht auf Lager sind? |rolleyes


----------



## FranzJosef (29. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Was spielt das für eine Rolle?
Ich habe laut Shop eine Lieferzeit von 3-7 Werktagen bekommen.
OHNE Hinweis, dass der Artikel erst beim Hersteller geordert werden muss. Und habe erst auf Nachfrage (am 8. Werktag) die Mitteilung bekommen, dass der Artikel in DREI MONATEN WAHRSCHEINLICH lieferbar ist.

Aber um die Frage zu beantworten: Ja, ich kann ÜBERALL Dinge bestellen, die nicht auf Lager sind. Ist heutzutage genauso üblich, wie im Onlineshop nur Lagerware zu verkaufen.


----------



## el.Lucio (29. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Das kann auch beim Transport passiert sein. Da kann dann AP nix dafür ....



Rute hatte ne Schutzkappe und war in Luftpolsterfolie eingepackt. Verpackung war auch nicht beschädigt also geh ich mal nicht von einem Transportschaden aus. 

Habe aber heute den Eingang der Retoure bestätigt bekommen und Geld ist schon via PayPal zurück überwiesen worden. #6


----------



## Angler2097 (29. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

So kenn ich das auch von Angelplatz. Hatte da nie Probleme. AM Angelsport ist da eine andere Liga :m


----------



## jranseier (30. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Bruno_BG schrieb:


> AGB von Angelplatz, dann kann jeder überlegen, ob er/sie da wirklich bestellen will:



Wenn ich mich bei einer Online-Bestellung als Händler auf die eigenen AGBs berufen muss, dann läuft irgendwas anderes schief. Normalerweise würde ich hier Kundenorientierung erwarten, in etwa so:

"Sorry, das Produkt xyz ist momentan nicht lieferbar, war unser Fehler das nicht zu kennzeichnen im Shop. Wir könnten Ihnen alternativ dieses oder jenes Produkt empfehlen, etc. pp. Sollten ihnen das nicht zusagen, dann teilen Sie uns bitte Ihre Kto# mit und wir überweisen Ihnen den bereits gezahlten Betrag. Usw. und so fort ..."

Das wäre gelebte Kundenorientierung, findet man aber leider nur noch recht selten. Das würde die Kundenbindung wesentlich erhöhen.

ranseier


----------



## pennfanatic (30. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich habe bei denen meistens per technische gezahlt.
Die haben das Geld erst nach Lieferung  erhalten.


----------



## Andal (30. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Das ist so eine typische Frage für Radio Eriwan... "Im Prinzip ja, aber...!"

So lange die Läden laufen, sie schwarze Zahlen schreiben und der Chef ein solides Kfz sein Eigen nennt, kann es so falsch nicht sein, was da getrieben wird. Gelegentliche Reibungsverluste spielen keine nennenswerte Rolle. So gehts und so wirds gemacht.


----------



## Karpfenliege XL (30. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Habe dort auch schon mehrfach bestellt, gab allerdings nie Probleme.


----------



## Angler2097 (30. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Und man konnte immer auf Rechnung kaufen (Habe ca. 1 Jahr nichts mehr dort bestellt).


----------



## FranzJosef (30. März 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Andal schrieb:


> So lange die Läden laufen, sie schwarze Zahlen schreiben und der Chef ein solides Kfz sein Eigen nennt, kann es so falsch nicht sein, was da getrieben wird. Gelegentliche Reibungsverluste spielen keine nennenswerte Rolle. So gehts und so wirds gemacht.


Das was diese Händler machen ist natürlich nicht falsch. Steht ja alles in den AGB, kann man ja vor Kauf lesen. #6

Allerdings:
Händler, bei denen ich als Kunde bezahlen muss, um ein "Angebot zum Kauf" zu unterbreiten, haben einfach noch nicht geschnallt, dass mittlerweile ALLES ein Käufer- und kein Verkäufermarkt mehr ist.
Läden/Händler/GmbH, die diesen Warnschuss des Verdrängungswettbewerbs noch nicht gehört haben, ist sowieso nicht zu helfen. #6


----------



## Raubwels (10. August 2017)

*angelplatz.de*

Hi,
ich wollte mal die Tage bei angelplatz.de bestellen.
Hat jemand schon mal irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit diesem Händler gemacht?

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## pennfanatic (10. August 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Mehrmals bestellt. Eigentch immer gut.
Ich habe aber immer auf Rechnung bestellt.


----------



## Fr33 (10. August 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Für mich leider sowas wie Askari in klein. Lieferzeiten meist länger als angegeben, da die Ware oft auch erst nach Bestellung beim Händler geordert wird. Ich hatte eine Defekte Rolle bekommen (Warenrückläufer der ungeprüft wieder auf Reisen ging).


----------



## andreas999 (10. August 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Würde vor der Bestellung anrufen ob alles lieferbar ist.
 Hatte schon einiges bestellt und obwohl angezeigt wird das es lieferbar ist war es nicht auf Lager.
 Sonst war alles ok.

 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Warti (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Naamds,


bin ich der einzige der dort keinen Wiederbestellerrabatt mehr bekommt,also die Email nach der Versandbestätigung?


----------



## Purist (15. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



Warti schrieb:


> Naamds,
> bin ich der einzige der dort keinen Wiederbestellerrabatt mehr bekommt,also die Email nach der Versandbestätigung?




Nein, dafür gibt's jedes Jahr einen Geburtstagsrabatt und jederzeit ein niedrigeres Cashback.


----------



## Maxthecat (16. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Moin !
Ich habe dort auch schon zwei -dreimal was gekauft und beim letzten Einkauf für ca . 160 € auch einen Gutschein mit Rabatt ( 5 % ???? #c )  für den nächsten Einkauf bekommen . Der ist glaube ich auch zeitlich begrenzt zum einlösen .|bigeyes


----------



## bobbl (21. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Nach der Bestellung hat es 10 Tage gedauert, bis das Paket endlich versandt wurde. Ansonsten gut.


----------



## fischmonger (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Aus meiner Sicht ist angelplatz.de der zuverlässigste und schnellste Online-Shop für Angler. Große Vielfalt und außerdem günstiger als manche Andere.


----------



## jkc (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Davon merke ich aktuell aber gar nichts.#d 
Preis war gut, ja; Aber Versanddauer ordentlich lang und dann hat man mir den falschen Artikel geschickt, inzwischen warte ich auch schon wieder über eine Woche auf eine Reaktion auf das zurückgesendete Paket.#c




Grüße JK


----------



## Purist (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Ich bestelle dort inzwischen auch regelmäßig Artikel die nicht auf Lager sind, die Wartezeiten bis zum Versand sind bislang nie länger als eine Woche gewesen. Das stört mich bei den Preisen aber auch nicht. Während der Saison bestelle ich ohnehin so gut wie nichts und davor hat man genug Zeit.



Wie es mit Retoure und Falschlieferungen aussieht kann ich gar nicht sagen, hatte ich bislang noch nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*



fischmonger schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist angelplatz.de der zuverlässigste und schnellste Online-Shop für Angler. Große Vielfalt und außerdem günstiger als manche Andere.


Das ist aber sowas von total falsch: 
Das ist nämlich schon mal Gerlinger! (Vor allem dann beim Zusatzservice wie Umtausch, explizit Ruten lang)
Aber z.B. auch Bode ist richtig schnell, und viele kleine ebay-Webshop Anbieter, die ich jetzt gar nicht alle aufzählen kann. 
Standard ist heute ganz verbreitet sehr schnell und exakt, weil so muss das sein für Kunde und Händler! #6

da bestellt man dann immer gerne wieder ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*

Angelplatz hat generell recht lange Lieferzeiten für einen nationalen Shop.
Ich wills ja nicht beschreien, aber für mich schaut das immer so aus als ob die erst beim Hersteller ordern wenn entsprechende Bestellungen eingehen.
Selbst bei Artikeln die sofort lieferbar sind hatte ich es schon paarmal, das die Ware nicht binnen 5 Tagen überhaupt rausging...und da war dann auch nix dabei was diese Verzögerung erklären könnte.

Da lob ich mir doch Nordfishing77, die sitzen in Österreich (Salzburg), haben größtenteils sehr gute Preise und das Zeug ist nicht nur direkt lieferbar, sondern binnen 3-4 Tagen auch hier.
Bei Angelplatz hänge ich problemlos auch erstmal 10min und länger inner Warteschleife, wenn ich telefonisch Kontakt suche um was zu klären...hab ich sonst bei keinem größeren Shop.


----------



## wallerangler (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

trotz den vielen negativen Bericht hier habe ich es mich doch mal gewagt bei Anglplatz zu Bestellen. Ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen das ein so großer shop so mit den Kunden umgeht.

Am 09.12.18 bestellte ich 2 Feederruten die laut Shop System eine Lieferzeit von bis zu 3 Tagen hatten. Am 12.12 habe ich mal nachgefragt wie der Stand der Dinge ist mit der Antwort das noch nichts in die Wege geleitet wurde und man lediglich auf die 2 Rute wartet da diese noch vom Herstelle geliefert werden müsste.

Lieferzeit im Shop System noch immer bei 3 Werktagen, erst gegen Abend wurde es auf 3-7 Werktage geändert.

Daran hat sich bis heute nichts geändert, laut eigener Aussage von Angelplatz haben Sie die Ruten nicht und wann die Lieferung vom Hersteller bei ihnen eintrifft ist unbekannt.

Am 20.12 wurde dann 1 Rute Versendet.

Am 07.01.19 habe ich dann auf Nachfragen erfahren das Sie mir nicht mitteilen können wann ich die 2 Rute erhalten da Sie nicht sagen können wann Sie vom Hersteller Beliefert werden.
Lieber gebe ich bei anderen Anbietern ein paar Euro mehr aus, bekomme aber die Bestellte Ware.

Dort habe ich auf jeden Fall das erste und letzte mal etwas Bestellt.



So geht man nicht mit Kunden um.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. Januar 2019)

Bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Ware immer wie beschrieben, faire Preise und sehr schnelle Lieferung. Von meiner Seite aus uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.


----------



## Shura (12. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> *AW: erfahrungen mit Angelplatz.de*
> 
> Da lob ich mir doch Nordfishing77, die sitzen in Österreich (Salzburg), haben größtenteils sehr gute Preise und das Zeug ist nicht nur direkt lieferbar, sondern binnen 3-4 Tagen auch hier.
> Bei Angelplatz hänge ich problemlos auch erstmal 10min und länger inner Warteschleife, wenn ich telefonisch Kontakt suche um was zu klären...hab ich sonst bei keinem größeren Shop.



Absolute Zustimmung! Schon mehrfach bestellt und immer war alles prima. Mittlerweile durchforste ich die Seite auch regelmäßig.


----------



## alexpp (12. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte bei Angelplatz paar Bestellungen getätigt, allerdings nur Ware, die auf Lager war. Zum Teil unschlagbare Preise, kann nicht meckern.


----------



## Tinca52 (12. Januar 2019)

Absolut zu empfehlen.


----------



## makro (19. Januar 2019)

Bestellt und bezahlt habe ich im Dezember 2018. Drei Wochen nach Bezahlung keinerlei Reaktion. Nach Eröffnung eines Paypal-Konflikts auch keine Reaktion. Mein Geld habe ich über Paypal zurückbekommen. Laut Google Rezensionen (2,7 Sterne/34 Bewertungen!) ist nicht nur mir das passiert, diese und GoogleMaps-Einträge zu dieser Firma sind aber nicht mehr sichtbar (Löschantrag von Angelplatz oder gesperrt?).


----------



## Orothred (3. Mai 2019)

Nachdem ich nun seit zwei Wochen auf meine Bestellung warte, ich auf Mail-Anfragen keine Antwort bekomme und das Telefon sich totklingelt, habe ich nun Paypal eingeschaltet.....

Ein mal und nie wieder!


----------



## degl (3. Mai 2019)

Hab 2 spezielle Keulenschnüre bestellt(auf Rechnung).....nach 4 Tagen da(incl.Ostern), Ware wie beschrieben und hier im Laden nicht zu bekommen.............

Hatte danach explizit gesucht, gefunden, bestellt und erhalten........nix zu meggern......so wie es sein soll

gruß degl


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Mai 2019)

Zwei Rollen bestellt und bezahlt. Nach drei Tagen festgestellt dass diese als nicht mehr lieferbar im Shop stehen. Beim Anruf wurde mir das auch bestätigt. Ich hab mich noch kurz nach ner Alternative im Shop umgeschaut, nix gefunden und die Bestellung per Mail storniert. Per Telefon war keiner mehr zu erreichen.
Letzten Donnerstag hab ich mir die Rollen anderweitig besorgt und bekommen. Gestern Abend kam dann die Versandbestätigung von angelplatz für die nicht lieferbaren Rollen???
Versteh ich ehrlicherweise nich.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. Mai 2019)

Kürzlich dauerte es satte 9 Tage bis ich eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage erhalten habe, aber immerhin ne Antwort.  MA scheinen auch wieder neue da zu sein.


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Juni 2019)

tomsen83 schrieb:


> Zwei Rollen bestellt und bezahlt. Nach drei Tagen festgestellt dass diese als nicht mehr lieferbar im Shop stehen. Beim Anruf wurde mir das auch bestätigt. Ich hab mich noch kurz nach ner Alternative im Shop umgeschaut, nix gefunden und die Bestellung per Mail storniert. Per Telefon war keiner mehr zu erreichen.
> Letzten Donnerstag hab ich mir die Rollen anderweitig besorgt und bekommen. Gestern Abend kam dann die Versandbestätigung von angelplatz für die nicht lieferbaren Rollen???
> Versteh ich ehrlicherweise nich.....



So, Update:
Nachdem ich die Rollen tatsächlich bekommen habe (bzw. meine Nachbarn die Sendung leider angenommen haben) ging der ganze Quark retoure und wurde lt. Paketverfolgung am 13. Mai wieder durch Angelplatz entgegen genommen. Laut eigener AGB verweisen Sie auf max. 14 Tage Dauer für die Kostenerstattung. Auf meine heutige Frage nach dem aktuellen Sachstand bekam ich zwar zügig eine Antwort, diese lautete aber "bitte haben Sie Verständnis das die Rücküberweisung ca. 10 Tage in Anspruch nimmt". Hab ich natürlich kein Verständnis für und Frist bis Freitag gesetzt.

Kein Wort der Entschuldigung bzgl. der schlechten Kommunikation (immerhin blieben zwei oder drei Anfragen von mir gänzlich unbeantwortet). Ganz ehrlich, dass wars für mich mit der Bude...


----------



## Orothred (4. Juni 2019)

Unfassbar, wie manche mit ihren Kunden umgehen....


----------



## tomsen83 (4. Juni 2019)

Habe soeben die Rückzahlung erhalten. Ging dann doch schneller als erwartet


----------



## Riesenangler (4. Juni 2019)

Hatte bei denen noch nie Probleme.


----------



## tomsen83 (5. Juni 2019)

Eine Entschuldigung kam heute auch noch hinterher. Sind wohl tatsächlich eher organisatorische Probleme...


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juni 2019)

Du kannst dort auf Rechnung bestellen. Erst die Ware begutachten und bei Gefallen das Geld überweisen. Dann gibt es solche Probleme nicht.


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Juni 2019)

Hi Zusammen, hab diese Woche das erste mal bei Angelplatz bestellt.... leider  gab es ein Problem mit PayPal..   Es ist alles Bezahlt.... steht aber immer noch auf dem geänderten Status Vorkasse..   leider kann ich seit Tagen niemanden auf der Telefonnummer erreichen..  wirkt sogar manchmal so das Sie abnehmen und dann gleich wieder auflegen... auch auf EMails bisher keine Reaktion... 
Ist das normal bei denen oder sind die wirklich so chronisch unterbesetzt? 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. Juni 2019)

Storniere doch mal,oft kommt dann die Nachricht das ein Storno nicht mehr möglich ist, da die Ware das Lager schon verlassen hat. Ansonsten musste warten,die Versandbestätigung kommt immer erst gegen 20:00 -20:15 Uhr. Bei AP dauerts oft etwas länger,auch die Bearbeitung von Retouren usw.


----------



## Orothred (14. Juni 2019)

sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen, hab diese Woche das erste mal bei Angelplatz bestellt.... leider  gab es ein Problem mit PayPal..   Es ist alles Bezahlt.... steht aber immer noch auf dem geänderten Status Vorkasse..   leider kann ich seit Tagen niemanden auf der Telefonnummer erreichen..  wirkt sogar manchmal so das Sie abnehmen und dann gleich wieder auflegen... auch auf EMails bisher keine Reaktion...
> Ist das normal bei denen oder sind die wirklich so chronisch unterbesetzt?
> Gruss Patrick



Wenn du den Thread mal so ein bisschen quer-liest, dann scheint schlechter Service bei denen...nun ja....zum Service zu gehören...

Mir gings dort ähnlich wie dir, hab über einen Konfliktfall bei Paypal die Sache zum Guten für mich beendet....


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Juni 2019)

Ja ist echt ärgerlich.... ich warte jetzt mal bis nächste Woche ab... und werde berichten.... schade das die so unzuverlässig sind...
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Dai (14. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte letzte Woche ein paar Kleinteile dort bestellt. Am selben Tag hatte ich noch bei einem anderem Shop bestellt. Angelplatz hat über eine Woche gebraucht mit dem versenden. Der andere Shop hat noch am gleichen Tag versendet und ich hatte die Ware am nächsten Tag schon mit am Wasser. Somit war es das Erste und letzte Mal, dass ich bei Angelplatz eingekauft habe. Es muss natürlich nicht die Regel sein, dass Angelplatz nicht zügig liefert, doch ich kenne solch Shops, die lange brauchen um zu versenden. Dafür bin ich einfach zu ungeduldig!

Grüße


----------



## sprogoe (14. Juni 2019)

Deshalb heißt der Laden ja auch "Angelplatz" alles bleibt an seinem Platz, nämlich bei Angelplatz.-


----------



## JottU (15. Juni 2019)

Eine Woche?
Da waren die ja mal richtig fix. Für 3 Mefoblinker und einmal Hornhechtfäden bräuchten die bei mir ganze 5.
Ich war überrascht das plötzlich ein Paket kam. Hatte ich schon wieder vergessen, da der Angelausflug längst vorbei war.
2 Wochen lang stand da immer nur - in Bearbeitung.


----------



## sCoPeXx (15. Juni 2019)

Ohjee .. ihr macht mir Mut.... brauche die Ruten erst im Oktober aber ist schon ärgerlich wenn nicht mal jemand an das Telefon geht.


----------



## JottU (15. Juni 2019)

Naja. Für solche Spontankäufe, auf den letzten Pfiff, können die ja nun auch nix.


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Juni 2019)

Scheint ja wirklich hoch herzugehen bei Denen 
Als ich letztes Jahr 2 E-Spulen auf Rechnung bestellt habe, war die angelplatz-Welt noch in Ordnung...


----------



## Zander Jonny (16. Juni 2019)

Hatte vor 2 Monaten auch da bestellt, es gab keine Probleme.


----------



## Hecht78 (26. August 2020)

Servus, werde berichten.
Vor Jahren schon mal bestellt, da hat es auch immer gedauert aber damit kann ich leben.
Habe erst bestellt, die genauen Angaben(Lieferzeit, Vollständigkeit der Ware etc.) schreibe ich euch sobald ich die Ware erhalten habe. Bisher warte ich neun Arbeitstage.


----------



## RobRoy (27. August 2020)

#Hecht78 ich wünsche dir viel Glück!
Hatte letzte Woche Wobbler mit ausgewiesener Lauftiefe von 3-5m bestellt. Bestellung und Lieferung war in 3 Werktagen erfolgt. Problem ist aber, daß die Wobbler eine Lauftiefe von 0,7-1,3m haben. Statt die Lauftiefe von Fuß auf Meter umzurechnen wurde einfach der Wert genommen und ein "m" dahinter gesetzt. Die ganze Lieferung geht morgen zurück und ich habe ein Problem, weil passende Wobbler (Schlank, 15-20cm, ca. 4-5 m Lauftiefe) kaum zu finden sind. 
Glaube nicht, daß ich dort nochmal bestelle.


----------



## Tobias85 (27. August 2020)

Ich hab da gestern was bestellt..hätt ich hier vorher mal reingeschaut. 

Wie ist das bei euch, bekommt ihr eine Versandmitteilung, wenn die Ware raus ist? Oder kommt da ganz unerwartet die Post?


----------



## jkc (27. August 2020)

RobRoy schrieb:


> ...und ich habe ein Problem, weil passende Wobbler (Schlank, 15-20cm, ca. 4-5 m Lauftiefe) kaum zu finden sind.



Wie möchtest Du denn fischen, schleppend oder werfend?
Geschleppt bekommst Du den tieflaufenden Bomber Long A in 15cm so weit runter, die tieflaufenden Nils Masters und Rapala X Rap und Husky Jerk sollten das auch können.


----------



## Hecht78 (28. August 2020)

RobRoy schrieb:


> #Hecht78 ich wünsche dir viel Glück!
> Hatte letzte Woche Wobbler mit ausgewiesener Lauftiefe von 3-5m bestellt. Bestellung und Lieferung war in 3 Werktagen erfolgt. Problem ist aber, daß die Wobbler eine Lauftiefe von 0,7-1,3m haben. Statt die Lauftiefe von Fuß auf Meter umzurechnen wurde einfach der Wert genommen und ein "m" dahinter gesetzt. Die ganze Lieferung geht morgen zurück und ich habe ein Problem, weil passende Wobbler (Schlank, 15-20cm, ca. 4-5 m Lauftiefe) kaum zu finden sind.
> Glaube nicht, daß ich dort nochmal bestelle.


Damals bekam ich schon ne Mail das die Ware versendet wurde, aktuell warte ich immer noch auf meine zwei Bestellungen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (28. August 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Ich hab da gestern was bestellt..hätt ich hier vorher mal reingeschaut.
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch, bekommt ihr eine Versandmitteilung, wenn die Ware raus ist? Oder kommt da ganz unerwartet die Post?




Normalerweise kommt um 20:15 Uhr (kein Scherz!) die Versandbestätigung,und am nächsten Tag wird das Paket zugestellt. Eine Versandbestätigung kommt i.d.R. nicht, wenn es sich um Ersatz/umgetauschte Artikel handelt.


----------



## Tobias85 (28. August 2020)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Normalerweise kommt um 20:15 Uhr (kein Scherz!) die Versandbestätigung,und am nächsten Tag wird das Paket zugestellt. Eine Versandbestätigung kommt i.d.R. nicht, wenn es sich um Ersatz/umgetauschte Artikel handelt.



Danke, dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich die Tage von denen höre.


----------



## RobRoy (28. August 2020)

#JKC: Danke für den Tip, werde mich mal auf die Suche machen. Für unseren Angeltripp ab Anfang nächster Woche bleiben jetzt nur die Läden. Aber vielleicht findet sich ja dort was. Ansonsten muß ich wohl mal wieder Blei vorschalten.


----------



## RobRoy (28. August 2020)

Ach ja, es geht nach Meckpomm zum Schleppen


----------



## Tobias85 (2. September 2020)

Kurze Rückmeldung: Freitag 20:14 kam die Versandbestätigung, aber dpd hatte bislang nur die Versandankündigung erhalten. Montag ging die Rute dann auf Reisen und kam gestern hier an. Lieferdauer war mit 1-3 Werktagen (also spätestens Samstag) angegeben, die kleine Verzögerung finde ich noch akzeptabel.


----------



## Hecht78 (5. September 2020)

Kurzer Zwischenstand meiner zwei Bestellungen:
Erste Bestellung am 14.08.2020 bestellt:
Bis heute 05.09.2020 nichts erhalten und auch keine Information erhalten.
Die zweite Bestllung am 22.08.2020 bestellt diese wurde am 01.09.2020 versendet und ist am 02.09.2020 eingetroffen.
Jetzt kann sich jeder selbst ein Bild machen ob er dort bestellen möchte oder nicht. Ich werde noch berichten wann meine erste Bestellung komm und diesen Eintrag dementsprechend ergänzen.
Petri


----------



## Michi Back in Hell (30. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir leider das gleiche Spiel. Nach 3 Wochen Wartezeit habe ich nach Rücksprache mit dem Service erfahren, dass einige meiner Produkte gerade nicht lieferbar sind (es aber noch waren, als ich die Eingabe getätigt hatte). Ich habe die Bestellung also storniert und die noch erhältlichen Produkte über das noch vorhandene Guthaben erneut bestellt. Nach weiteren 3 Wochen bat ich dann um endgültige Stornierung und Rückzahlung des gesamten Betrags, was auch anstandslos gewährt wurde. Lustig war, dass beide - nebenbei sehr freundlichen -Servicemitarbeiter mit genau demselben Satz "Ahh, sie haben mit Lieferzeiten bestellt ..." geantwortet haben. Ich gehe also davon aus, dass man sich des Problems bewusst ist und die Leute entsprechend geimpft hat.  Sonst kann ich außer den Lieferschwierigkeiten nichts Negatives über den Shop berichten.
Ich denke, das man hier einfach zu stark auf Lagerkostenreduzierung und Just inTime gesetzt hat und der Schuss  mit den Lieferverzögerungen wegen Corona eben nach hinten los ging.
Wenn dem so ist, kann das also auch wieder besser werden. Leerstehende Lager gibt es genug.


----------



## Hecht78 (11. November 2020)

Hecht78 schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand meiner zwei Bestellungen:
> Erste Bestellung am 14.08.2020 bestellt:
> Bis heute 05.09.2020 nichts erhalten und auch keine Information erhalten.
> Die zweite Bestllung am 22.08.2020 bestellt diese wurde am 01.09.2020 versendet und ist am 02.09.2020 eingetroffen.
> ...


Meine erste Bestellung (14.08.2020)ist nie angekommen aber mein Geld habe ich wieder erhalten. Grüße


----------

